# Scottish Girls : part 14



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

New home ladies



Love, luck & sticky vibes



Natasha x


----------



## Mrs R (Nov 27, 2007)

Sorry to start the new thread with a depressing post but I'm feeling really   I know everyone is telling me positive stories etc about brown spotting but I'm not feeling positive at all & even today I've still got the browny stuff  
Does anyone know how long 'implantation' spotting can last for feel like I'm really gripping at straws with this now.
Its driving me insane, I'm finding its worse an hour or so after I use the pessary, the brown stuff is smeared in amongst the gunky mess from the cyclogest. Then other times I use the loo & there's nothing there then I go back again & its back......I'm feeling a big emotional mess today. 
I really am so sure its my AF starting & my heart is totally sinking!  

I've just rang Glasgow Royal & spoke with one of the acs nurses. I've explained everything to her & asked if I could bring my OTD forward, they'll not let me  I'm so upset. I was hoping they'd tell me to come tomorrow instead of wednesday, its only one day earlier but she said no it's best for me to wait. Dont know how I managed to hold it together on the phone. She said they'll not know til wed afternoon til bloods come back but the spotting could be sign of preg or AF. I feel so down & cant stop bawling my eyes out. I feel so sure its gonna be all over  

Lil - you doing better than me? I'm so scared every time I go to the loo, there was nothing 1st thing this morn, nothing before pessary & then about an hour after pessary it was back. Not been again since, I'm too scared & cant stop crying now. Kinda having crampy pains low down so I def think its only a matter or time til AF shows. My positivity has really gone today & I'm struggling big time. I dont know how I'll cope either when I have the bad news confirmed cos I'm so sure its not our time (again). Has your spotting stopped? Its sounding bit better for you if no AF & only 1 day til testing! I so hope its your turn!
Sending you lots of luv n luck xxxx

junnie - try & not think like that. I'm sure your embies will be protected & you'll have done no harm.

vickie - I know how you feel luv, spent a lot of the weekend  & having a good old bawl right 
now  . This is all so cruel. Have you done a home test yet or are you waiting til hosp test tomorrow? lots of     

chip1 - I use another thread on here......its under ICSI chit chat & subheaded as 'Glasgow Girls'.....there's lots of girls on that thread who attend GCRM & loads of them are preggie!! Think maybe about 8 girls, so GCRM's success rates seem to be fab! The doc who runs that clinic (Marco Gaudoin) is also my gynae, he's a real lovely guy, he told me to use my NHS goes first & come to him at GCRM afterwards if not successful.....I fear now we'll need to to see him privately. Good luck!

luv Mrs R xx


----------



## Junnie (May 17, 2008)

well my last pesseraries are tomorrow.... 

And i dont test for another 7 DAYS!! after that Im going to go crazy.


MrsR Chin Up I know its easier said then done. I said a wee prayer for you today and last night


----------



## LIL41 (Sep 15, 2007)

To add further insult to injury on this new thread I'm afraid it's all over for me.  AF started in full flow first thing this morning.  I stupidly went to work thinking I could cope, but have just been sent home to lick my wounds and ponder over what to do next.  I don't know what else to try.  I've had 3 textbook transfers now, all with good quality embryos and nothing to show for it.  Don't know if I've got another 2WW in me.  

Lil x


----------



## Mrs R (Nov 27, 2007)

oh no Lil, I'm so so sorry!  
Never saw that coming for you at all. God I'm even sadder now   
You've done the right thing by going home luv, just let all the tears & anger etc go, no point bottling it all up. Is your DH home with you? Make sure you have lots of time together & loads of hugs 
Take time to get over this & dont rush into any decisions, thinking of you lots

Mrs R xx


----------



## LIL41 (Sep 15, 2007)

Thanks Mrs R.   DH is working mostly from home just now so I've got some company.   Unfortunately I'm one of those people who can't really    properly round people, even DH, need to do that part on my own (I bubble at the drop of a hat, but never really get it all out).   DH's being a gem and he's there when I need him.   I know we'll get through this heartache again and the main thing is we've still got each other.   

I've still got everything crossed for you.        

L x


----------



## Zulu (Apr 25, 2007)

Lil,
                               

Mrs R and Junnie hang in there ladies.   

lv
Bev


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

so sorry LIL - its so unfair  
Take care hunny      

Mrs R and Junnie hang in there girls


----------



## Junnie (May 17, 2008)

Ive got lots of cramps today prolly for being dumb and lifting lots of stuff yesteday! 

Im really getting over worked about stopping my pesseraries tomorrow and i have a weeek left on my 2ww.. Im scared. AF i think is going to rear its ugly head and when she does its gonna hurt BAD.

BLAH!


----------



## Stars* (Sep 27, 2007)

Hey Girls, 

Lil, im so sorry thinking of you and dh     

Mrs R, thinking of you, good luck for wed      

Junnie, i felt the exact same when i stopped the pesseries, good luck                  , you have got this far not long now

ohh girls this thread is really down just now, i think huge hugs           all round

Love Lisa xx


----------



## Red Admiral (May 15, 2006)

Lil - I am so sorry to read your news.     Thinking of you and DH.

MrsR and Junni -  As the others have said ' hang in there'.  I found it was best to try and keep my brain occupied with non IVF thoughts.  Reading worked well for me.  Mrs R - I had brown blood from before test date to nearly 7 weeks.  It was intermittent and would get less and less, I would get hopeful thinking it had stopped altogether and then I would get more the next day.  I sat on the sofa reading, trying not to think about it

  

Red


----------



## smeghead (Jul 2, 2007)

Lil - sending you lots of     , I'm so sorry.  Thinking about the 2 of you.

Mrs R & Junnie - thinking about you 2 my  for the both of you, just hang on in there and sending you lots of 

I think huge hugs are definately in order like Lisa said         .

love Lou x


----------



## Aikybeats (Aug 14, 2007)

LIL - so sorry to read your news - thinking of you

Mrs R - thinking of you hon

Junnie - hang in there.

Love aikybeats xxxx


----------



## shiningstar (Aug 2, 2005)

Lil honey so sorry to read your news    .

Mrs R sending you tons of      for testing tomorrow.

Junnie hope your not going too   and no heavy lifting  

Sarah congrats on getting short listed  

Big   to you all.


----------



## Mrs R (Nov 27, 2007)

Thnaks everyone for all the posts, Well today is 13dpt for me & tomorrow is OTD, this is also my 1st cyclogest pessary free day................
 I have to say that the brown spotting has gotten heavier & is pretty much there all the time now  so much so that I couldnt call it spotting now. 
Feel pretty numb about it all now, more or less resigned myself to that fact that tommorrw will bring a BFN. Cant see any way back from this, the way I am now is how I usually am before full AF flow so I can only assume it'll be happening very soon. The brown smears has now turned to full brown dischargey stuff is getting heavier & darker with each trip to the loo. I'm just waiting for the red to appear any minute. Also got AF cramp & low backache which are classic AF signs for me. Think yesterday I knew it was all over hence the copious amounts of tears ......I'm all cried out now!!
I'll still go to GRI tomorrow for bloods because it gives us closure (& them), not expecting anything other than a BFN now, this was our last nhs attempt so we'll need to have a think about our next steps & decide when we can face trying again at GCRM.......think a holiday is definitely on the cards.
All I keep asking now is why yet again its failed & how life can be so god damn cruel & unfair but hey you'll all know about that eh!

Lil - how you doing today?  Did you go to work? Been thinking of you lots luv

Junnie - good luck for the rest of this week! 

Katrina, Aiky, Lou, Red, Lisa, Kizzy, Bev ....thanks millions for all the positive vibes & good luck wishes, you girls on here are all gr8!!

I'll pop back on tomorrow with official outcome but not holding out any hope
luv Mrs R xx


----------



## LIL41 (Sep 15, 2007)

I'd like to just repeat what Mrs R has said.  You girls are wonderful.  Thank you so much for you kind words of support, it really means the world to me.  We're still coming to terms with things but I went up to clinic as arranged today and as usual the staff were fantastic.  I know it's not completely over us (even though it feels like it right now) as we've still got 4 frosties left, but I'm going to take the next couple of months out to get my s**t together and prepare for the next onslaught.

Once again, thanks a million.  

Junnie - hang in there.          

Mrs R I've PMd you.    

Lil xxx


----------



## Zulu (Apr 25, 2007)

Lil,                                

Lv
Bev


----------



## Stars* (Sep 27, 2007)

Hey Girls, 

Mrs R, thinking of you  , good luck for tomo   

Lil, big hugs to you     

Junnie, how are you?       

hllo to everyone els,e hope you are all ok

Well i got my letter today  FINALLY, i start in August now, why have they put it back!! , oh well i cant change it now, so excited though!!  

Love Lisa xxx


----------



## saze1982 (Jan 30, 2007)

Hello

LIL I am soooooooooooooo sorry and know how you feel if you want to chat!!   

MrsR All I wanna say is I am praying for you like made           Good luck with testing tomorrow and I will nip in tomorrow before I go to work! 

Bev - OMG 22 weeks where has the time gone?

Lisa25 how you doing? not long until we start!!  

Junnie - Good luck and stop being hard on yourself !!!    

Kat - Thank you I can't believe I got short listed I just found out a couple of girls from my dept applied too and didn't get an interview so really hoping I don't mess it up now!!  

Aiky - How are you ?

Well I am actually off this weekend which is fab and I am going out on girly night out on friday night and have a 50th on saturday and then next weekend is.....................................         T in the PARK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

sarah xx


----------



## Stars* (Sep 27, 2007)

OMG Sarah you have a weekend off, how did you manage that one!!!!  

I dont start until August now, we wont be cycle buddies will we!!  

Love Lisa xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Junnie (May 17, 2008)

And so operation Knicker watch is in effect.


Im scared.


----------



## Aikybeats (Aug 14, 2007)

Hi everybody

Hope everyone is fine.

Mrs R - thinking of you today.

Junnie - hang in there.

Well, my AF arrived on Sunday so have been injecting for 2 days now.  Phoned Ninewells and Anne is going to send me out an appointment for my baseline scan.

Sarah - can you remember how long we roughly down reg for? is it about 3 weeks.

I've booked my 2 weeks holiday from work the first 2 weeks in August so it might co-incide with my 2WW.

Anyway, another nice day down here today.

Speak soon.

Love aikybeats xxxx


----------



## Junnie (May 17, 2008)

Thinking of you Mrs R my cycle buddy xoxoxoxo


----------



## weenster (Jan 13, 2008)

all,

Sorry I've been awol for a wee while, had a touch of food poisoning over the last few days so been confined to bed!!!  Anyway, just want to send you all a big hug    , it seems like the mood on the new board is def down!  

Lil, am so sorry to hear your news, I'm thinking of you and hope you're back on the bandwagon soon!  I'm sure one of those 4 frosties are just waiting to be your wee bub!    

Mrs R, you're usually so positive.  Could it be the pessaries that are causing the brown spotting?  I'm not sure if you remember but I had a weird discharge 4 days before testing - it was a bit browny with lumps, and I was sure it was all over.  However, it's all worked out well for me.  The last few days of the 2ww are horrible - either way you just want to know, either to celebrate, or move on and plan your next step!  I'll be keeping everything crossed for you testing!    

Junnie, try not to beat yourself up about lifting.  Your wee bub will be well bedded in now if it's taking, so I'm sure it won't do any harm.  The way I thought about it was that most people don't even know they're pregnant by this time, and are carrying on life as normal, lifting and stretching etc, and they still manage to get BFP's.  My sis is due soon, and had a 1 year old when she discovered she was pregnant again - she lifted and laid her every day, and it didn't do her any harm.  If it's not the result you want when you test, try not to beat yourself up, I'm a great believer in fate - what's meant to be will be.   that you get the result you want though!  

Aiky, so glad you're back in treatment, if anyone deserves a break it's you!   that it all goes your way this time!  

Saze, you've got a great life!!  Am so jealous fo you and TITP!!!  I've not been for a few years, but love it!  Are you camping

Bev, how's the bump coming along  Bet you're getting big now.  I was over the moon yesterday, someone asked me when i was due!  I've spent the last few weeks wondering when my wee bump would come, and think it's finally starting!!!  Mind you that could have something to do with the fact that I can't get enough spaghetti bolognese - I could eat it morning noon and night!!!  Have you got any more scans coming up?

Hi to everyone else, hope you're all well,

Speak soon,

Weenster xx


----------



## saze1982 (Jan 30, 2007)

Weenster - No DP wouldn't camp so I am designated driver but I don't mind!! Aw hope you have gotten over your food poisoning ! xx


----------



## Mrs R (Nov 27, 2007)

BFN for me as suspected 

Full AF started late last night so I knew all hope had gone

Thanks everyone for being so gr8 these past few weeks!

I'll be back on soon to catch up with you all

Mrs R xx


----------



## LIL41 (Sep 15, 2007)

Mrs R, I've PMd you but have lots more             .  I'm so sorry hun.  Stay close to DH for now.  

Lots of  

Lil xxx


----------



## smeghead (Jul 2, 2007)

Mrs R sending you heaps of        .  I am so sorry for you both, my thoughts are with you guys.

Love Lou x


----------



## saze1982 (Jan 30, 2007)

MRSR -            Thinking of you xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

Mr and Mrs R - so sorry honey


----------



## saze1982 (Jan 30, 2007)

It's very quiet on here!!!!!!!!!!!! 

sarah x


----------



## Aikybeats (Aug 14, 2007)

Mrs R - so sorry to read your news.  Thinking of you.

Ax


----------



## shiningstar (Aug 2, 2005)

Mrs R I am so sorry honey words fail me    , a holiday sounds good to me sweetie.

Katrina


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

Happy Friday!!

girls - please do me an AF dance - witch was due between yesterday and tomorrow, really need her to come b4 Monday as I've booked 25th July off specially in anticipation (   ) of getting prostap jab!!  

you know wot witch is like she doesnt come when you want her to  

Mrs R - hope you ok sweetie


----------



## weenster (Jan 13, 2008)

Hi all,

Kizzy, can't believe that's you getting ready to go again - it doesn't really seem that long ago since you were saying it was months off!!!  Here's a wee quick dance:


                      

Hope it works!!

Mrs R and Lil, thinking of you and hope you're bearing up!  Junnie, when do you test?

Have a good weekend all!

Weenster x


----------



## Stars* (Sep 27, 2007)

Mrs R, im so sorry to read your news, thinking of you and dh     

Love Lisa xxxxxxxx


----------



## cherriepie (Nov 3, 2007)

Hi Ladies

Was just wondering if anyone here has had tx at Ninewells?  We had 1st cycle back in April - was positive but miscarried a few weeks later.  We have 3 frozen embryos but feels like its taking forever for clinic to send out info on what happens (process of frozen embryo transfer, success rates etc).  Has anyone had this at Ninewells?  What happens?  And how long did you have to wait between "fresh" cycle and using frozen embryos?

All help truly appreciated - IVF is just a huge waiting game but feeling especially frustrated this last week with it all - just desperate to try again.

Thanks!  

 to all. xxx


----------



## Junnie (May 17, 2008)

Hi im having tx at ninewells at the moment.

I was told it can take 8wks Plus.. for FET.. I know if you get a BFN you go back on the bottom of the waiting list if you have no FET.

Chase it up call Ninwells!


----------



## cherriepie (Nov 3, 2007)

Hi Junnie

Thanks for the reply!  Have called them about 4 times since April to chase and DH called them just over a week ago but still no futher forward.....lol.  I really must learn to be a little more patient.

Not sure if you seen the reply that I left for you re: hotels neat Ninewells but hope it helps.

Good luck!

xxx


----------



## Junnie (May 17, 2008)

Yeah thanks!!

Well i would email anne she semms to respond to emails VERY quickly and she sets up all the appointments Do you have her email addy!?


----------



## cherriepie (Nov 3, 2007)

No - don't have her email but we have called her a few times.  DH called her at end of last week so will maybe wait until middle next week and if not heard then will email her (do you have address)?  Just desperate to know when we can go ahead so have something to focus on!

x


----------



## Stars* (Sep 27, 2007)

Cherrypie, 

I have not had FET at NW, but do know they take a wee while to get things going, you might have to have a couple of af's prior to starting again, i emailed them a few weeks ago to find out when i was starting again, got ana naswer back within half an hour. I also asked my cons when i was in for my op in March and they kept the same dates for me. 

On Mon, why not email them ill pm you her email address, and just ask, i out in my email my name and numbers (date of Birth and CHI) if you know that one

I only recieved my stuff this week and am starting in August.

Lisa xx


----------



## cherriepie (Nov 3, 2007)

Hey Lisa

Thanks for that.  Like I say been in touch with ACU a few times now - just want to know so I have something to focus on.  Think email will be better than calling so thanks in advance for the addy.  

Good luck with the tx when it starts - and keep me posted.  Will pop back here myself when I have some news.

x


----------



## Aikybeats (Aug 14, 2007)

Hi everyone

Hi cherriepie.  I'm at Ninewells.  I had 1st FET in March with a positive but unfortunately like yourself, missed a few weeks later.  I missed at beginning of April.  I had to wait for a period to come (which took about 7 weeks).  Then I had an appointment to go up for my drugs.  I was told a date to start taking Provera to bring on a period.  (I am medicated).  I have started downregging since Monday past.

Aparently ACU, Ninewells will be closed for 2 weeks in July.  I am still waiting for Anne to send me a date togo up for 1st baseline scan.  Agree with others that Anne always replies quickly to emails.

Hows everyone tonight.

Watching BB - Think jen is out!!

Ax


----------



## cherriepie (Nov 3, 2007)

Hey - thanks for that.  Didn't realise that ACU would be closed so will def be getting in touch Monday.

I am good tonight ta - watching BB and Jen is out.....yay!

xxx


----------



## saze1982 (Jan 30, 2007)

Hi ladies would you be able to PM me Anne's email too I wanna email her cause left a message for her 2 days ago and she never got back to me I'm wondering if she could be on holiday just now.  How is everyone doing? xx

sarah x


----------



## Junnie (May 17, 2008)

Hi sarah I spoke to her on friday ...


She did tell em clinic is open but that they are not doing EC or ET... i guess they are re-doing something in the clinic..


Sara and Cherrie ill send you email addy of anne


----------



## Mrs R (Nov 27, 2007)

hey girls, thanks for all the lovely messages 
We're doing ok, just trying to get back to normality& get over this blow. 
AF is particularly horrific so not good! 

We got a holiday booked......off to Lanzarote at the end of the month, cant wait, the break will do us the world of good!!!!!!!!!!

hope you're all doing ok

Lil - any luck with your holiday plans?

Junnie - how you coping? Got everything crossed for you  

Mrs R xx


----------



## Stars* (Sep 27, 2007)

Hr Mrs R, ohh always wanted to go to Lanzarote, looked at it last year. How are you doing?

Love Lisa xx


----------



## Mrs R (Nov 27, 2007)

hey Lisa, I luv lanza, we've been 5 times before so it'll all be quite familiar & we can visit all our old haunts. Lots of lovely food & booze will def be on the menu!!

We're doing ok, just trying to keep the chin up

xxxx


----------



## Stars* (Sep 27, 2007)

Where abouts are you going?   to you and dh

Lisa xx


----------



## Mrs R (Nov 27, 2007)

Lisa - Puerto Del Carmen, its fab! There's the 'newish' part which is a promenade along the front with lots of bars, restaurants etc & then there's the 'old' town too. Think on this trip we'll poss go to the other resorts of Costa Teguise & Playa blanca as well for wee day trips. We're away 3wks today....cant wait! It'll be lovely for the 2 of us to just escape, relax in the sun & spend quality time together. 

Hope everyone else is doing ok 

Mrs R xx


----------



## whippet (Dec 29, 2007)

Mrs R so sorry honey its just not fair   . We just back from lanzarote 2 weeks ago I agree was fab god bless the breeze, take care.

Whippet x


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

Got my dates thru for IVF #3!!!     

Prostap for d/r on 25th July
Baseline 13th August
Jabs 14th August
First scan approx 22nd August
EC/ET approx 25th/27th August
Test Date approx 10th September

EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Zulu (Apr 25, 2007)

Kizzy,

BRILLIANT NEWS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



LV
Bev


----------



## Mrs R (Nov 27, 2007)

hey everyone,

its so quiet on here, you all hiding? 

Kizzy - fanatstic news hunni, its gonna be 3rd time lucky for you I'm sure! 

Whippet - cheers doll, at least I've got sunny Lanza to look forward too, whereabouts were you?

Junnie - how you doing? Was today OTD? I hope congrats are in order after reading a wee bit on the 2ww section!!!! Is it official?? 

Lil - jst sent you a PM 

hello &   to everyone else

Mrs R xx


----------



## Aikybeats (Aug 14, 2007)

Hi everyone

Its been really quiet on here for the past two days.

Hope everyone is okay.

Mrs R/LIL - how you doing?

Hi to everyone else.

I;m off to the Pictures today with work to see Hancock.  Work with kids with behavioural/social issues and throughout the summer holidays take them places to keep them occupied.

Sarah/cherriepie - I sent Anne an email on Monday and got an out of office back saying that she wouldnt be back in office till this Thursday - just incase you've been trying to get her.

I'm still jabbing away - thats me been down regging for 11 days now!!!

Speak soon

Love aikybeats xxxx


----------



## weenster (Jan 13, 2008)

Hi all,

It really is quiet on here, isn't it  How is everyone??  Aiky, not long to go with the jabbing now, when do you go back for a scan?

Kizzy, that really isn't far away,  you'll be starting in a few weeks??    that it's a good outcome this time!

Mrs R, when do you jet off??    I'm so jealous, I'm off work next week but the IVF cleared out the savings so it's just down south for us this year!!!  Still, can't complain!!!

 to everyone else, hope you're ok!

Weenster x


----------



## Aikybeats (Aug 14, 2007)

Hi girls

Just me again.
Wonder if those you have went through medicated FET can remember.

I started downregging 11 days again and am still doing it until I get an appointment through for my baseline scan, only when I've been to the toilet today and wipe, theres red blood.

Cant remember having this the last time.
Anyone help.

Love aikybeats xxxxx


----------



## saze1982 (Jan 30, 2007)

Hello Girls, Sorry not been on but not been up to anything apart from drinking my weight in vodka at the weekend with night out with girls and a 50th on Saturday all fun tho!! 

Aikybeats - day 11 Cue AF from hell!!!! bang on time babes I got mine day 11 both previous times I have DR'd. If you are on day 11 and still haven't received your date through give them a phone cause Ninewells are being pretty poor at sending appointment letters out.  I got a letter yesterday to say you did not attend your review appointment last friday we are wondering if you wish to continue with treatment  HELLO? what appointment? They apologised and said just to forget about it as I am starting DRing on the 16th of this month which is next Wednesday !! I hope your AF isn't too bad 

sarah xx


----------



## Aikybeats (Aug 14, 2007)

Hi Saze

Yip, just got appointment through by email today from Anne.  23rd July.

What are they like eh.

Not long till yours either.

Speak soon

Love Ax


----------



## saze1982 (Jan 30, 2007)

aikybeats - I have mine on the 31st she emailed me today ! It's getting close     Good luck with everything ! 

sarah x


----------



## Mrs R (Nov 27, 2007)

hey everyone

how you all doing? I've not been up to much, trying to keep my chin up & just keep focusing on my hols!!

Saze - not long to you get started again, how you feeling about it?  Glad to hear you're getting in as much voddie as you can just now   Good luck for this TX  

Aiky - how you feeling with that AF? Mine is still kinda lingering from my BFN & that was on 2nd July  it seems to be disappearing & then comes back with a vengance!  I'm hoping it'll be gone soon!! Hope the Down ******' is treating you ok! Did you like Hancock? My DH is on at me to go & see it but I dont know if I fancy it.Hope this TX brings you success, you deserve it!  

weenster- how you doing luv?  Whereabouts down south you heading? I hope you have a lovely time! We're off to lanzarote on 27th July so just over 2wks time (not that I'm counting!)

Lil - sending you big  

Junnie - how you doing? Are you still on   

 to everyone else

Mrs R xx


----------



## abdncarol (Jun 1, 2007)

Hiya everyone, would it be okay if I joined you?  I am attending Aberdeen fertility clinic and I've just my ET yesterday so on the dreaded 2 week wait.  This is our first try of IVF, self funded because of my age, and this is our only try as don't feel like we could go through it all again.  We don't have any embroyos (bad spelling!) frozen either.
Anyway, looking forward to getting to know you all and wish you all lots of      for those BFP we are all   for.
Carol
xxx


----------



## Aikybeats (Aug 14, 2007)

Hi everyone

Just a quickie cos in middle of watching BB.  Think Mario might be out tonight.  Bex and him both irk me so not bothered which one goes.

Welcome Carol - you'll get plenty of support here through your 2WW.  We're here to listen and help you through it.  Good luck.  What date is your test date?  How long does Aberdeen make you wait?  I get 3 free shots through NHS and I'm 37.  Could you not get a shot through NHS?

Mrs R - bet your looking forward to your hols.  A nice break to relax.  Keep your chin up hon.  Thinking of you.

Hi everyone else.  Hope your all fine.

AF still here with a vegence.  Mrs R - I thought Hanock was really good.  I dont watch a lot of films but I did think it was good.

Speak soon.

Love Ax


----------



## Zulu (Apr 25, 2007)

Morning Ladies,

Welcome Carol, like Aikybeats says you will get all the support you need to help you through the 2ww, no need to go it alone.  Top tip, keep busy and dont look for the symptons  

I have been reading everyday, and trying my best to keep up.  
Sarah, Aikey, Kizzy, Lisa ( hope I have not forgotten anyone) you guys are all gonna be cycling real soon, I see lots of dates coming through, Im wishing all my spare wishes that you all get your BFP's
I will be here keeping an close eye on you Gal's

Mrs R and Lil, always in my thoughts, time away is good, but I know that you ladies are made of strong stuff and will get through any hicup 

Hope all our preggi ladies are doing fine too.

I have been so busy at work that by the time I get home Im just to knackerd to do anything, babe doing fine,growing and kicking away.  My Mom flys over on the 21st of October and I have asked her to be one of my Birthing partners, shes an exmadwife and I know that her support would be amazing, DH is fine with this he will be there to, but Im worried that he might go green at the gills, and I dont wont to be left on my own in a room of strangers    .  Have also sent  in my application to become a British Citizen, would prefer a Scottish Citizen but they dont do those  , so fingers crossed Im wanted.

Anyway ladies sending you all lots and lots of        

Lv
Bev


----------



## Junnie (May 17, 2008)

I hope everyone is well... Very excited about the up and coming cycles for some of you.

Mrs R I hope your well 


I am experiencing some awful sickness. I cant go in a car for more then 5miles... and during the day im so nauseas and dizzy its preventing me from doing normal tasks.

I hope this clears up soon!


----------



## Mrs R (Nov 27, 2007)

carol - welcome to this thread & good luck on your 2ww  I hope its successful for you, I'll keep everything crossed & say   that this is your time! The girls on here have been great & have helped me loads prior too, during & after TX so you'll be fine here 

junnie - hey mrs.....dont be complaining, sign of good strong pregnancy hormones!! Just take things easy & focus on your scan.....maybe its twinnies?  

bev - time is flying in for you! Jnr will be here before you know. So pleased your mum is coming over, sounds like she'll be good to have about! Good luck with the citizenship.....how could they not want you, you're great!! We'll all petition them if they say no!  My latest BFN has kinda knocked the stuffing from me but I'm sure the break in the sun will help along with plenty of vino & sangria  take care hunni  

aiky - hope your AF goes soon!! Glad you enjoyed Hancock, we'll see if we get round to going...we're trying to save our pennies for our hols! 15dys & counting....now thats the kinda 2ww I can handle!   I was glued to BB as well last night, Mario was a bit boring glad he's gone although Bex does act like a spolied school kid....trashy viewing but highly addictive! 

have a good weekend everyone
Mrs R xx


----------



## weenster (Jan 13, 2008)

Hi all,

Bev, you made me chuckle with the thought of your mum being an ex 'madwife' - and you really want her there when you're going through labour      Your time's really going in, i'm sure it will be no time until she's here!!!

Speak soon,

Weenster x


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

Hello everyone - hope you are having a good monday.

I am - just had a salary increase ( 9.1 %     ) really happy!!   And I havent even started new position yet  

Trying to lose a wee bit weight b4 downregging - been having cereal for brekkie ( or one piece of wholemeal toast and honey ) and cereal for lunch too, then normal meal at night - veggie so eat quite healthy anyways - my downfall is crisps and cheese - trying to just eat these at weekends  

Looking forward to getting started again - and having 2 and a half weeks off!!   will probably go   being off work so long but want to give it best shot  

Hope you are all well?

Saze  how was T in the park? Been watching it all weekend   Did you see the verve? They are my fave band and Richard A is my fave singer ever!!  

take care all


----------



## Aikybeats (Aug 14, 2007)

hi everyone.

Its very quiet on here.  Hope everyone is okay.

Need a little favour if anyone can help.  We are wanting to go away for a night on 9th August.  We would like a hotel in Perth/Dundee that way with a swimming pool.  Have tried the Best Western in Dundee and the Swallow in Dundee but they all fully booked.  Anyone got any ideas?

speak soon

Love ax


----------



## Stars* (Sep 27, 2007)

Hi Girls!!!


Aiky, go to the Apex, its lovely in there and they are doing a specail offer ust now for a spa day with 3 course lunch for 20 quid!! Its gorg in there and right in the middle of the town, so eay to get too!! How are you?

Sarah, did you survive T in the Park? I watched soem of the bands, Kaiser Chiefs were fab, loved Kooks, Amy Winehouse was good, who was your fav? I love Kings of Leon too!! oh the song just popped in my head!  What you working this wek, im on nights!! 

Bev, how are you? You have been quiet!! Have you bought any more baby things? 

Kizzy, thats fab you have all your dates through, all going well in starting on 28th August if af plays well!! 

Hello ot everyone els,e hope you are all ok!!

Im coming off on my hols next Fri, cant wait, we are going camping!! this is the pace we are going to 

www.clachtollbeachcampsite.co.uk it looks gorg!!

Also i have applied for another job and am currently applying for a community post!! have always wanted to do that so fingers crossed, Whippet, are you a DN? I cant remember if you are i might give you a pm for a bit of info!! 

Love Lisa xxxx


----------



## Aikybeats (Aug 14, 2007)

Hi Lisa

Thanks for that.  Looked at it and it looks lovely.  Going to phone and book today.  Good luck for applying for your new job,.

Hope everyone else is fine.

Speak soon.

Love Ax


----------



## Scotmummy (May 27, 2007)

HI everyone, may I join you all?

I'm under Aberdeen, live in Elgin - had our first consult yesterday and after some discussion on iui versus ivf - we are go go go for our first IVF in the new year ( self funded but put off till then due to work and finances blah blah!) to TTC our first together and my 3rd.

Looking forward to making your accquaintence!


----------



## whippet (Dec 29, 2007)

lisa yip I am please feel free to pm me honey

whippet x


----------



## saze1982 (Jan 30, 2007)

Hello Ladies.
Well not a great start to my TX my Nan died very unexpectedly last week so I had her funeral today I think it was the most heartbreaking experience ever I have taken it quite hard as we were very close. I started DRing today of all days so getting the hormone level up at the same time as saying goodbye to your Nan should be a definate NO NO!!

Lisa - TITP was good it was the first time I have been and I think it will be my last as didn't enjoy it as much as I'd hoped plus I think we spent including tickets about £700 ridiculous when you think about where we could have been for that money. How are you? where is your interview for? I am on nights too starting tomorrow until monday morning.

Aikybeats - how is everything going with you? The Apex is lovely and the restaurant is lovely too just unsure of the prices of the meals think they are quite expensive

Bev how are you and bump how long left it can't be long OH A SCOTTISH GIRLS BABY!!!!!  We are needing inspiration on here!

Kizzymouse - Congratulations on the wage rise hun you deserve it!! I didn't see the Verve as only had a saturday and sunday ticket combination ticket so we were gutted about missing the Verve, Stereophonics and KT Tunstall! When do you start DRing? I started today and I am going to try to keep the gym up so I don't pile on the weight AGAIN as put on a stone over 2 tx's and have managed to l lose half a stone just can't budge the other half stone so praying no more weight as really uncomfortable in alot of my clothes and refusing to buy a 16  It's really nice being cycle buddies with alot of the ladies I've gotten to know on here!

Junnie - Congratulations on your BFP I must have missed that announcement and as MrsR says you aren't allowed to complain about your sickness good sign of a healthy maybe taking away all your goodness 

Scotmummy - Welcome to the scottish girls and I hope you don't have to go through with any tx in the New year and you get pregnant naturally  

Carol - Keeping my fingers crossed for you on your 2ww and hope we can keep you sane on this rollercoaster!!  

Hello to all I have missed and hopefully I will be back with you more regularly now I am cycling again!! LETS GET THIS BOARD BUSY BUSY BUSY AGAIN WE'VE BEEN ON PART 14 FOR FAR TOO LONG 

Lots of Love

sarah xx


----------



## Scotmummy (May 27, 2007)

Sarah, thank you for your welcome, I am sorry to hear of your bad news


----------



## Stars* (Sep 27, 2007)

Hey Sarah, so sorry to hear about yor gran,   , hope you are ok. Glad you liked TITP, who did you see? Thats tons of money!!  I suppose though, by the thime you think about the drink and food, it really adds up!! I have applied for wd27 and am going to apply for the community, the are looking for 10 positions to be filled!! I finished nights yesteray morning, back tomo on days until next Fri when i come off for hols!!!!  Good luck with the d/r!!! When is your first scan?

Whippet, hey, will def pm you, just need a bit of info, the girl that emailed me back said theres going to be tough comp!!  How are you?

Hey Scotmummy, how are you? Welcome to FF and the Scotish thread!! 

Love Lisa xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## saze1982 (Jan 30, 2007)

Lisa25 - This is about the 3rd time of typing this message to you so will just say Kings of Leon and Kaiser Chiefs are my favourite bands and managed to see them they were brilliant exceeded all my expectations!! The money is ridiculous that you spend there and I don't think I will be going back next year we are thinking about going to Rockness again which isn't so full of trouble! Your off duty is horrendous!    I hope you get the job in 27 it is a really good place to work the staff are really nice and the work is interesting the only thing I didn't like when I was on the bank was you saw the amount of stabbings that actually happen in Dundee !! Where did you see the jobs in the community my pal is desperate to get a community post! I have my scan on the 31st I think I will still be bleeding then will they still scan me? I went and emptied the whole of my nasal spray into my bag yesterday after my nan's funeral I'm scared to phone and ask for another one do you think they will be ok with me? I was sobbing! 

WHERE IS EVERYONE?? 

sarah x


----------



## Stars* (Sep 27, 2007)

Hey Sarah, i love Kings of Leon!! Found the jobs on the intranet. Did they give you 2 nasal sprays? if so why not wait until the scan and when you go just say to them what happened. Think they will still scan you with af. I fancy Rockness too, said to dh at thw eeknd, do you fancy going to TITP next year, the answer was no dont fancy that kind of thing, thats me beat!!! Sarah, you wont be able to go next year cos you will have a baby!!        

its so quiet on here!!

i have tons to do today, just cant be bothered, there is no food in the house,so need to do the shoping and need to take the dog out, cleaned yesterday though, im just so tired, got up at 12 today!!

Love Lisa xxxx


----------



## Junnie (May 17, 2008)

Sarah some of the sprays are faulty mine had a leak in it..just tell them yours did


----------



## saze1982 (Jan 30, 2007)

Junnie - Yeh I will    

Lisa25 I can't be bothered either I;m on nights tonight and I am still in my PJ's altho my bedroom is needing a good clean and needing to put loads of washing on !! I also have no food in the house either and HATE food shopping so might send DP on Saturday with a list ! 

sarah x


----------



## whippet (Dec 29, 2007)

Hi lisa I am doing fine thanks. Community are a funny bunch to say the least try and join the bank and get a shift or two in failing that call your local H/C and ask if you can shadow a D/N for the day (sounds good when you get asked how did you prepare for this interview). Ultimately I just wore them down kept applying cause I met the spec and they eventually said ok be easier to give her a job than to keep interviewing her   good luck

whippet x


----------



## abdncarol (Jun 1, 2007)

Sarah I am so sorry to hear about your Nan, it is just so hearbreaking when you lose someone.  She will be looking down on you and sending you lots of baby dust from heaven.  
Well been a week since ET so far been feeling okay, some AF pains but apart from that been okay.  Although I know this is the hardest week coming up now, just   that the   stays away.  Hubbie had to be away this week with work and again next week so it's been harder without him to talk to.  Not to worry, it has to be done.
Hope everyone else is well.
Carol
xx


----------



## saze1982 (Jan 30, 2007)

Carol - sending you lots of sticky vibes for your little embies!!        This week is the hardest but we are here to help you!! I've decided not to tell anyone about my tx this time around have you told anyone else that could be a support while DH is away? 

sarah x


----------



## smeghead (Jul 2, 2007)

Hi everyone

Sarah - so sorry to hear your sad news, sending u lots of   , bet she is looking down on you and sending you her   for your next TX

Carol -  for your   sending you lots of 

Junnie - lots of congratulations to you guys, bet your both on  

Welcome Scotmummy

Lisa - hope ur doing grand

Had our review appointment on Tuesday, and Dr Lowe just told us what we already knew, that my ovarian reserve is dwindling and this will be our very last IVF cycle, and that she doesn't expect miracles. (maybe 3 eggs if lucky) I was quite upset after the appointment, but have come to terms with it, and it only takes 1 for it to work, so heres hoping we will give it our best shot and if its not to be then its not to be.

Love Lou x


----------



## Mrs R (Nov 27, 2007)

hey everyone

not had much chance to get on here, my gran's not been keeping great + my dad's been in hosp for op so its all been hectic!
I'm totally on countdown mode til my hols....10dys & counting!  

I'll try & catch up..........

kizzy - congrats on the wage rise...good on you!  How you getting on with the diet? What you up to this weekend?

Aiky - did you get your wee overnight stay booked up?

Lisa - another holiday     only 1 more week of work before your camping trip! Good luck with the new job application, I hope you're successful! It'll soon be end of august & you'll be getting started again!! 

scotmummy - hi ya & welcome to the thread   This site has been a god send before, during & after TX so I hope you find it useful. Looking forward to 'chatting' more with you & counting down the mths 'til its your turn 

sarah -  I'm so sorry to hear about your Nan, hope you're doing ok, Its not the best start to your TX but I'm sure your nan will be with you during your TX & will give you that extra boost you need to strike gold this time. Stay strong sweetie & keep positive   How's D/reg going? Any nasty side effects yet? I hope not! Did you get a new nasal spray?

junnie - how you doing pet? has the sickness eased off any? 

Lil - congrats on the hols hunni! Just what you both need! Luvin' our PM's 

Bev - how are you & jnr? how many weeks are you now? you must be on the home straight eh! 

carol - how you doing luv? Been thinking of you! Hope the 2ww is not driving you   Remember you've always got us if need someone to chat to! 

lou - try not to get down hunni, you just never know, keep positive!  Have you got a date for starting again? I really do wish you all the luck in the world for the next attempt!   

where is everyone else? You're all AWOL 

have a good weekend everyone
Mrs R xx


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

Saze, sorry about your Gran, big hugs  
Mrs R - not long now til hols for you!!  

Hello everyone else, well its a week until prostap jab gulp!  

Scared now    

Hope its gonna be 3rd time lucky  

Have a nice weekend everyone, I'm having a quiet one - in fact I'll be having a quiet one every weekend from now on due to treatment   

Booked two nights in a country cottage by the coast in cumbria for when I'm on 2WW, looking forward to it already!!  

xxxx


----------



## Stars* (Sep 27, 2007)

Hi Girls,

Hey Sarah, how are your nights going? I hate food shopping, done it yesterday though, bought soem fab goodies!! Although dh has found them, so they wont last long!! 

Hey Mrs R, i know im on another holiday again, for 2 weeks this time!!! i had loads carried forward cos i was off last year and this year , cant wait to come off now, really tired!! . how are you? Got any room in the suitcase for me?  

Whippet, thanks for the advice, if i dont get this job will aply for the community bank, also if i get an interview, i can phone up and ask to shadow them for a day, thank you!!  I so want to work in the community     

Lou, how are you? Sorry to hear that your appt didnt go too well, but it does onyl take one, it will work for you       , do you know when you are starting again?

Kizzy, oh that sounds lovely!! A lovely cottage!! Huge congrats on the wage rise!!!! Thats massive!!  , i think its great when i get a 2% rise!!


Hello to everyone els,e hope you ar all ok!!

Good news got my ipod working again!!! So busy getting songs onto it, will try to get the car thing working again too, so i can get rid of the cd's, not iup to much this weekend, co im working , might go out afetr my late sift tomo for a couple of hours, will see how i feel

Love Lisa xxxxx


----------



## Aikybeats (Aug 14, 2007)

Hi girls

Hope everyone is doing fine.

Nice and sunny here today.  Just pitty I'm working.

I had to phone Hospital today as not got enough stuff to do until Wednesday.  They didnt give me enough.  so am up tomorrow for baseline scan.  All getting close now.

Speak soon

Love ax


----------



## saze1982 (Jan 30, 2007)

Good Morning, That is me finished my 4 nights thank goodness!! DRing so far is going good but been getting a bit of heart burn and AF pains already which is new so early in (only day 5).  

Aikybeats - I am scared to tell them that I have emptied one of my nasal sprays into my handbag so hoping that it will last up until my baseline scan and then I will tell a little white lie about one being faulty ! I bet you can't wait to get your scan done I always find that scan the least nerve racking its the next bit that is difficult for me! 

HOW IS EVERYONE ?? What exciting things did you all get up to at the weekend ?? 

sarah xx


----------



## Junnie (May 17, 2008)

Hello Everyone.. I so need to catch up on this Thread!

Ive been a tad AWOL for work etc. 

Big hugs to all the girls out there who need it!!   even if you dont take it its free  

Mrs R Have a great time on hols!

My scan is in 3 days and im going do lolly!  I am taking the train to NW as i feel so sick in the car i didnt think a 2.5 hour drive there and a 2.5 hour drive back was gonna be good!


----------



## Mrs R (Nov 27, 2007)

hey folks, not had much time to get on....sorry 
Been hectic between my gran not doing so good & my dad being in hosp for an op.......
My dad is doing great, he got home at the weekend & seems to be making a speedy recovery, he's to be off work for 8wks though so no doubt he'll be driving my mum insane! 
Not much change with my gran, seems to be 1 step forward & 2 backwards, just wish she could get a wee spell of good dys! 
I'm doing ok, still gutted about the outcome but trying not to dwell on it. I'm getting organised for my hols......only 6more sleeps! I'm so excited, cant wait to spend some quality time with DH, total escapism & relaxation!! Bring it on!

junnie - I'll take a hug thanks & you can have one back!  Good luck for your scan later in the week, it'll make it seem all the more real!   

sarah - hope the rest of your Down reg goes ok, bloomin' hormones eh!  I'd a low key weekend, saving our pennies for Lanzarote! Went to Largs today with DH since he was off, nice sunny day so we'd a luvly lunch in the sun, a walk along the front & an ice cream from nardini's!  What you been up to?

Aiky - good luck for the baseline scan hunni!   

lisa - good on you having all those hols! I'm limited to 15kg of luggage hunni so dont think I'll be able to squeeze you in....sorry!   

Kizzy - good luck for your prostap later this week! This is definitely going to work for you!  A wee break away on the 2ww will be fab!!!

carol - how are you?

luv n hugs to everyone else 
Mrs R xxx


----------



## Stars* (Sep 27, 2007)

Hi Girls,

How is everyone?

Mrs R, yo dont need to take any clothes do you, just me!!!  Im so jealous, wish i was going on hols next week, hope you have a fab time!!!

Sarah, Woohoo, you have finished nights!!! The clinic will be fine abot the spray, dont worry, they asked me if i had enough last time at the baseline scan, if they do just say no, im a rubbish liar so would just tell them the truth . I have been working all weekend , it was so busy!!!

Whippet, thanks for the advice!!! Im getting a day with the DN organised for next week all going well, how are you?

Aiky, good luck for your baseline!!!       

Junnie, good luck for yor scan, cant wait to see the pics!!

Hello to everyone else, hope you are all fab!!!

Love Lisa xxxxxxxx


----------



## abdncarol (Jun 1, 2007)

Hiya everyone, hope everyone is doing okay.  Only 3 more days of torture to go, thank goodness but it's scary as well.  I have to confess (don't send the  ), I did a test yesterday and today (today is 14 days after EC), both were positive but I know that doesn't mean that it really is.  One other lady had a positive too and then it was negative on her official day so doing my best not to build my hopes up too much.  This 2WW is much worse than I ever thought it would be, making me go   .  Hubbie away most of the week too so that doesn't help.  
Anyway, enough about me, hope you're all doing well.  Good luck with scans, appointments and tests.
Hope the weather has been nice wherever you are in Scotland.  Was chilly earlier in Aberdeen but turned out lovely this afternoon.  More hot weather please!  
Big   to everyone.
Carol
xx


----------



## Mrs R (Nov 27, 2007)

Carol.....its sounding good so far!!!   I've got everything crossed for you hunni!

Mrs R xx


----------



## saze1982 (Jan 30, 2007)

Carol - I think all I need to say is       !!

MrsR - I hope your Gran gets better soon it is such a worry when they get older I can't get over my Nana not being here anymore!! How is dad doing? Remember and not take on too much you have alot going on yourself! 

Lisa25 - I hope you get one of these posts in the community I'd love to do that just think on a day like this you wouldn't be choking for fresh air and sweating like a pig in stuffy Ninewells you'd have a tan........................ maybe just on your right side from being in the car   but half a tan is better than none lol I have my interview tomorrow !!

I have my interview tomorrow for the Trainee dental nurses post!! I was honest about my sickness I'd had 30 days in the past 12 months all for IVF but not sure what to tell them think I am going to be honest but twist it a little   By saying I was told I couldn't have children naturally and was given the option of going through IVF twice which both failed and I won't be persuing a 3rd go at the moment as I want to concentrate on persuing my dental nurse training??  See because I work for the NHS I think they would be able to access why I have been off sick but not sure? Plus if my treatment does work then I will still get Maternity leave as not breaking service as an NHS employee! What do you all think anymore twists I can add    ??

sarah x


----------



## Mrs R (Nov 27, 2007)

sarah - my dad is doing great thanks! He got home at the weekend & appears to be making a speedy recovery. He's to be off work for 8wks so he'll drive my mum round the bend! 
Gran just seems to be getting one thing after the other, started off with osteoporosis diagnosis - she's getting lots of little fractures in her back so thats giving her jip. She went on morphine for that & has now had probs with morphine withdrawal. On top of that she's now got arthritis in her knee so walking is painful. The other 2 things she's been contending with are Impetigo (which has just cleared up) & also a recurring inner ear viral infection (Labrynthitis) which is making he rreally sick & dizzy. She's a poor wee soul, just wish she could get some 'healthy time'. Everyone's really worried about her & my wee granda totally dotes on her so he's there for her 24/7 which is hard when he's 83! Old age eh!
I'm just so looking forward to getting away, some sunshine & quality time with DH will be fab!
Good luck for the interview tomorrow!!

Mrs R xx


----------



## Stars* (Sep 27, 2007)

Good lcuk for tomo Sarah, if i get interviews, i will just say i went through ivf and am on the waiting list for anoher cycle, but as its nhs i dont know when it will be. 

Im away to leave for work soon, wish i was off even thought of phoning in sick cos its such a gorg day, but i cant do it  

Mrs R, glad your dad is coming along well 

Love Lisa xx


----------



## whippet (Dec 29, 2007)

Lisa glad you going out with D/N next week I am sure you will enjoy it remember to ask loads of questions they love people to show interest in them  

Sarah loved your comment about the tan sadly I dont tan but agree 100% that its great not to be in the stuffy wards and to be able to stop for a cold juice at any point is fab  

Mrs R poor you you have had your worries again, glad things seem to be getting better for you honey  

Carol I got my positive 13 days after EC I think you have done it honey    

Junnie hope scan went well

Kizzy good luck starting again honey this will be your turn this time I am sure of it    

Hi to anyone I missed

As for me getting bigger by the day finally got my booking appointment through for August 6th when I will be 18 weeks. Literature says to expect to be seen 10 times ha cant see it since its taken them 18 weeks to see me at all. Thankfully keeping very well hubby on holiday this week so busy working on the nursery god love him at this rate it will be done by the time we go for appointment. Glad we had nuchal scan at 13 weeks at least we know everything ok and I am lucky a colleague lets me hear wee ones heart beat weekly which is very reassuring.

Love to all

whippet x


----------



## Aikybeats (Aug 14, 2007)

Hi everyone

Hope your all well.

Well baseline scan not too good.  Been jagging for 23 days and (same as last time), not down regged enough so back with Provera to take for 5 days to bring on period (keep jagging), then to phone Hospital when start.  Basically back to square one but will get there.

Speak soon.

Love ax


----------



## saze1982 (Jan 30, 2007)

Aikybeats - don't let it get you down !! I'm getting a bit concerned too as usually have AF by now getting lots of cramps but no AF!! I'm wondering if it's to do with being on night shift when I started spray but it shouldn't be cause I was setting my alarm and taking the spray at 8 12 4 8 !! I HATE THIS!!!!!!!!! AHHHHHHHHHHHHHH    I think my hormones are finally up and down!!


I HAVE THIS INTERVIEW IN HALF AN HOUR AND I'M SHAKING LIKE A LEAF ALREADY! 

SARAH XX


----------



## Aikybeats (Aug 14, 2007)

Saze - Have every faith in you - good luck.  let me ken how you get on. Axxxxx


----------



## Mrs R (Nov 27, 2007)

How's everyone today?

I'm feeling a bit  ........we got a call from our friends last night.......guess what They're 13wks preg!  I'm trying so hard to be pleased, I am honest  but they've only been trying since March! They've no idea about our ICSI TX so they dont suspect how I'm secretly feeling! Yet Another one of our friends beats us to it, I wonder when will it be our turn, in fact will it ever be our turn? 
Lanzarote cant come quick enough!!!!!! Only 4 more sleeps!
On top of that I also took AF last night  I was only on CD22 so not sure if its a 'real' AF, I can only assume hormones have mucked up my cycle. I'll see if it lasts. Suppose on a positive note if it is an early AF then at least the worst of it will be over before my hols!

sarah - how did you get on with the interview? I hope you get it hunni!

Aiky - keep at it luv, I ended up with provera with my 1st ICSI cos like you I hadnt D/R'd properly. I was fine after the provera. I'm sure you'll be the same, its just a pain it delays things a bit! You'll be on your way in no time 

whippet - I think my hols will do me the world of good after all thats been going on!Cant wait, I'm so excited, its like waiting on Santa  Glad to hear you're keeping well & expanding by the day!

lisa - hope you're good today sweetie! 

junnie - how you doing luv? Is it Thurs or Fri for your scan? Hope you can post a scan pic!

Lil - hola  Been reading up on my conversational spanish  not doing great but know the essentials......wine, food etc etc 

Carol - can I officially congratulate you yet?  

hope everyone else is doing good

luv mrs R xx


----------



## abdncarol (Jun 1, 2007)

Sarah how did your interview go, hope it went really well.
Carol
xx


----------



## Stars* (Sep 27, 2007)

Hi Girls

Mrs R, oh hun  , thinking of you, its really hard, really hope this holiday taks your mind off it, at aleast for a couple of weeks   

Sarah, how did you get on? Hope it went realy well!! When do you find out?

Aiky, so sorry your baseline wasn't what you where expecting, dont let that get you down though, they still have other meds to try first        when do you go back?

Whippet, thank you for the help!!! Whats the nursery like? You will have to pop up photos when its done!!! 

Hello to everyoen else, hope you are all ok!!

2 days left till im on my hols!!!! Cant wait!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Love Lisa xxxxx


----------



## saze1982 (Jan 30, 2007)

Hello - I think I did ok I was able to answer all the questions and ask one when they asked if I had any questions which is a first for me!! I really want the job and I am praying I get it!!! They were telling me about how the pay works you get paid at 31.5 hours a week although you are in for 37.5 hours a week but the reason this is is because you are in only term time when the dental students are in so you end up with a whole 12 weeks off during the summer!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! so please all pray for me!!!!!!!!!!!!   

MRs R - I know exactly how you feel my bestfriend the one who has always been there for me is pg I'm gutted! I don't want her baby and for her not to have a baby it's just the fact I just want to be pg with her if that makes sense

Lisa ANOTHER HOLIDAY lol I hope you enjoy it 

sarah xx


----------



## weenster (Jan 13, 2008)

Hi all,

Sorry I've been AWOL for a wee while, but have been keeping up to date with all your news on a daily basis!!!

Mrs R,    So sorry you're having a hard time.  I know what it's like, I had a friend who had 2 kids in the time that I was trying, it's an absolute nightmare, but I'm sure it will be you shortly!

Saze,   that you get the job - sounds great to have all that time off in the summer, especially when I'm sitting in the office just now looking out at the sun!!

Carol, any official word yet??  I tested early too (14dpt) and got a positive.  They say the meds can only stay in your system for 14 days, so as long as it's 14 days past your trigger shot, you should be officially 'up the duff'!!  Yeeha!

Lisa, you all organised for going away  Hope you have a great time!

Aiky, fingers crossed for you!!!  

Whippet, not sure why it's taking you so long to get your hospital appointments?  We had an appointment at the hsopital at 12 weeks, and another coming up at 20.  Between that though, i was at my midwife ay 16 and heard the wee one's heartbeat - it really was amazing!!!  Keep us informed!!  

Well, as for me, I had to buy my first maternity top yesterday!!!  The bump really is coming along, but can't wait till my next scan to make sure that all is really ok.  Not sure whether it is because it's taken us so long to get here, but I still keep thinking that something is going to go wrong, and i'll loose my wee one.  I know it's probably me being too irrational though!!!

Anyway, off now to enjoy the sunshine - speak later!

Weenster x


----------



## Junnie (May 17, 2008)

Hi all just got back from NW.. all though my Levels were SUPER high just one healthy baby!! 

she barely inserted the stick when she saw the heartbeat! and the wee bugger wouldnt stay still!


----------



## Mrs R (Nov 27, 2007)

hey everyone

just a quick post in case I dont get back on here before my hols, so much to do so little time    

Still battling on with the AF from hell  but cest la vie!! Cant wait for Sunday......holiday....bring it on!

Junnie - Fab news about your little Jnr onboard! Take it easy Mrs! 

weenster - try & stop worrying hunni, you & that lil bambino are gonna be just fine!  Good luck with maternity clothes shopping, its meant to be awful but I'm sure you'll be looking stunning!

sarah - that job sounds gr8 fingers crossed you get it. I hope to read you've got it when I get back! what you're saying about your friend makes perfect sense 

Lisa - enjoy your hols hunni, hope this good weather keeps up for you! 

Carol - i hope to read your good news of a BFP when I return!!!   

Aiky - keep thinking positive luv! You'll be started proper by time I come back & then it'll all fly in from there!

lil- enjoy your hols when the time comes but dont you be wishing me back Mrs!    Have a fab time & I'll catch up with you soon

I'll miss you all when I'm away, I'll make sure I sink a few sangria's for all the SG's!!!! 

take care everyone
Mrs R xx


----------



## Zulu (Apr 25, 2007)

Mrs R,

Have a lovely holipops and enjoy every minute of it.

Lv
Bev


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

prostap done!   next step baseline scan in 19 days  

Hope you are all well - Mrs R have a great holiday


----------



## shiningstar (Aug 2, 2005)

Mrs R have a fab holiday, spoil yourself rotten honey.

Kizzy sending tons of       for this cycle.

Bev hows the bump coming on, how you finding the hot weather?

Take care everyone

Katrina


----------



## abdncarol (Jun 1, 2007)

Hiya everyone, just to let you know I got my much wanted   today so have a scan on 14th August.
Hope you're all well, big  
Carol
xx


----------



## whippet (Dec 29, 2007)

abdncarol huge congrats honey woo hoo

whippet x


----------



## saze1982 (Jan 30, 2007)

Firstly congratualtions Carol!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!    

I've had a really awful day I phoned personnel to see if there had been a decision on the job I went for remember there was 10 posts!! Well doesn't look like I even got one as she said the successful applicants were getting phoned today and I didn't get a phonecall!!  my mood swings are horrendous today and wanted to have a good cry all night but I was at work so I had to try to hold myself together until now that is     Is anything going to work out for me?? 

sarah xx


----------



## whippet (Dec 29, 2007)

Sarah hang in there. They maybe couldnt get a hold of you referees and that is why you have not heard or if not then its there loss honey and there is something better out there that is destined for you. Please dont lose heart you need your positivity at all times remeber you work to live you dont live to work!

Take care

whippet x


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

congrats carol!!  
saze - hang in there honey, you might still get a phone call 

hello everyone else, went to IKEA straight after hossie yesterday and spent some wedding money - it was great!!   Got some nice things for house.

getting a pizza for tea tonight and watching some films, DH having some wine - I might sneak a small glass - hee hee  

have a nice weekend


----------



## saze1982 (Jan 30, 2007)

HELP!!!! No AF yet?? This Downreg is really different this time lots and lots of hot flushes from the start and AF pains but no AF which is really unlike me by now I hope nothing is wrong!!    I am going to phone the clinic tomorrow as suppose to be getting my first baseline scan on Thursday and still haven't had a bleed bu stomach isn't that bloated either?!!! 

sarah x


----------



## Aikybeats (Aug 14, 2007)

Hi everyone

Hope you’ve all had a nice  weekend.  Weather was great.

Sarah – hope AF starts soon. – Have you heard about your job yet?

Carol/Junnie – congrats

Katrina/Weenster/Bev – how you doing

Mrs R – hope you have a great holiday

I finished my tablets on Saturday so just waiting for AF to appear again.

Had a nice chilled out weekend in the sun.  Meant to be rain tomorrow so going to take a half day from work.

Finish work on Friday for 2 weeks – cant wait.

Speak soon

Love aikybeats xxxxx


----------



## Aikybeats (Aug 14, 2007)

Hi girls

Me again.  Af arrived today so back up to Ninewells on Monday.  Hope am down enough this time.

Hope your all fine.  Very quiet on here at the minute.

Sarah - Has AF arrived yet?  Any news on the job?

Ax


----------



## saze1982 (Jan 30, 2007)

Aikybeats - Didn't get the job really gutted !! Not having a good time really,  AF still not arrived and feeling very low in mood crying alot and can't really shake it off!! I think being honest about TX was what did it with the job!! I've got my baseline scan tomorrow I think they will have to give me something to start a bleed which is really not like me!! My AF is definately something that has never let me down (other than turning up when I wanna be BFP) I am a 26 day cycle girl like clock work!! I am now on day 15 of nasal spray and still no sign I have had AF pains everyday since I started spray but they go away after 5-10mins and no other symptoms.  

I'm getting myself quite down really because I have usually found the DRing part easy and if I kept a diary on the first and second they would have been exactly the same but this time is really different and I'm not doing anything differently! 

sarah xx


----------



## Zulu (Apr 25, 2007)

Morning Girls,

Sorry for my lack of peronals, but am keeping an eye on you all.

Sarah, sorry that you did not get the job, hope your AF comes soon, dont get yourself too upset now, you have your tx to go through and you want to be in a good frame of mind, maybe the job was not meant to be, you know how things are, at least you went for the interview and showed interest, and dont think that telling them abt tx did not get your the job, rather be honest than not. 

Aikey, good-luck with your scan lets hope its all systems go this time 

Hope everyone is doing okay, Im fine and growing daily, but am still as ever greatful to be where I am.

Love
Bev


----------



## Aikybeats (Aug 14, 2007)

Hi Sarah

Sorry to hear you didnt get the job.

Good luck with your baseline today.  Wont be too long for us now.

Am off to a Deer Park today with the kids from school that we take out during the summer holidays - hope weather stays dry.  Cant wait for my 2 weeks hols but looks like I will probably get ET week that we are back at school!!!

Speak soon

Love ax


----------



## Stars* (Sep 27, 2007)

Sarah, sorry you didnt get the job , good luck for your baseline scan today, hope everything is looking good         

Love Lisa xxxxxxxx


----------



## ophelia (Sep 27, 2005)

Hi there,

Sorry for gate crashing your thread. Was just wondering if any of you ladies are or have had treatment at GCRM in Glasgow?

What are/were your experiences with the clinic and do you know if they treat poor responders?

Any information would be greatly appreciated. 
Love/Ophelia


----------



## hornauth (Nov 16, 2005)

hi girls....i was wondering if i could join you all.  we've been having donor iui but are now moving onto donor ivf at glasgow nuffield.  would be great to hear your stories and get to know you all.  we'll probably be good to go my next cycle...af due in 2 weeks.

take care
debbie xx


----------



## whippet (Dec 29, 2007)

Hi Ophelia yes we went to GCRM both tests showed unexplained. First cycle straight IVF 4 eggs collected None fertilised we were gutted. Second cycle ICSI 5 eggs collected 4 good enough for ICSI 3 fertilised 2 transferred back currently 17 weeks with singleton. Our responses were not great in that I didnt produce many but it worked for us and the staff are fab. Good luck in whatever you choose.

Whippet x


----------



## LIL41 (Sep 15, 2007)

Hi Girls

Sorry I've been AWOL for the last wee while.  It's 5 weeks now since our BFN and I've really struggled to come to terms with this one.  However can't mope about forever.  I've been keeping up to date with all your posts.  

Carol - welcome and congratulations on your wonderful news.  I hope all is going well and your coping with the wait for your first scan.

Ophelia - again welcome.  Can't help with your queries about GCRM, but I know Whippet will be able to answer any questions you have.

Debbie - again another welcome.  Now you I can help as I'm having IVF with donor sperm at the Nuffield.  All I can say is that the staff have been fab and my new Consultant Dr Low is lovely.  I was under Dr Yates but he disappeared to GCRM.  I never really hit it off with him and have decided to stay with the Nuffield rather than transfer my treatment to the new clinic.  Any questions you've got just ask, I'll be only to glad to help, but the staff are really good at Nuffield and will answer any questions you ask of them.

DH and I are on the countdown to some hols.  We're off next Sat for 2 weeks in the sun which will hopefully recharge our batteries ready for the next onslaught.  I've potentially got 2 FETs with the frosties I've got left and I'm currently trying to find an Acupuncturist to help with our build up to our first FET which will probably be mid Sep.

Lots of  

Lil xxx


----------



## saze1982 (Jan 30, 2007)

this is just a quick one and really hard to type ! Me and DP split up on wednesday he said he didn't love me anymore! Then I found out he's been having an affair with a girl from his old work who is also married!! I'm back at my mum's imposing on them and causing them great amounts of worry.  I've had to stop the cycle they wouldn't let me carry on! 

I hope you are all well 

sarah xx


----------



## smeghead (Jul 2, 2007)

Sarah - What a low life he is, So sorry I have no words that will  make you feel any better but please accept lots of these      

Love Lou x


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

saze - so sorry hun big hugs for you, what a git!


----------



## abdncarol (Jun 1, 2007)

Oh Sarah, I don't know what to say I am so so sorry to hear your news, that is just terrible.  I am glad you are with your parents though as they will be taking good care of you.  My heart truly goes out to you.  Huge huge  
Carol
xx


----------



## Aikybeats (Aug 14, 2007)

Hi Sarah

So sorry to hear hon.What a bl...dy idiot!!  Please take care.  Will Pm you during week and see how you doing.  

Hi to everyone else.  Just popped on.  Will be back on tomorrow after baseline.  Speak soon  Ax


----------



## d-miccy (Aug 2, 2008)

Hi everyone,

Have lingered in the background of this site for a week reading through all of the postings.

~Doesn't seem like the best time to post after 'saze's' sad news but thought it was about time to say hello to all.

I'm at Ninewells and just in the process of Gonal-F injections. Had one scan and again tomorrow to see how follicles are growing.  This is mine and husbands first cycle with IVF (myomectomy last year).  Sorry if i'm not using all the 'lingo' but this is all completely new to me and as much as i try not to put myself under any stress or pressure the whole experience is so daunting.  I have been downregulating for over 2 months!! Had two rounds of provera (?) and now feeling incredibly bloated with it all.. Is the bloating normal??

Anyways.. just thought i'd pop my head up and say hi to all. Was starting to feel a bit like a voyeur reading the posts!

D


----------



## d-miccy (Aug 2, 2008)

oh.. by the way.. what are bubble??


----------



## Stars* (Sep 27, 2007)

Hi Girls,

Sarah, what a bas***d he is!!  , you are better off without him, if he is like that, will pm you    

Lil, hey good to see you again. Where you off too on your hols?

Aiky, how are you? When do you have your next scan?

Hey d-miccy, welcome to FF!!! How are you finding your cycle? Im starting again this month after a myo 

Hello to everyone else, gpt back from my caming trip, loved it so much, im buirnt to a crisp though , The pace was gorg!! Clear blue water and white sand  

Lisa xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## shiningstar (Aug 2, 2005)

Sarah honey just want to send you tons of     you are in my thoughts doll.

Katrina
xx


----------



## Red Admiral (May 15, 2006)

Sarah - so sorry that you have to go through this  , it is awful i know I had a similar thing happen to me a number of years ago when my ex-DP had an affair with one of my friends and we all worked in the same office.  i know that it doesn't seem likle it at the moment but things will get better.  PM me if you want to talk about it.

Take care

Red


----------



## Red Admiral (May 15, 2006)

and welcome to d-miccy.  I had my tx at ninewells, they are really good.

Katrina- just noticed you are 40 weeks, how are you feeling?  Do you have a date for being induced?  I have been told that I won't be going more than 41 weeks but I am hoping to 'go' before then.

Lil- sorry to hear you have been feeling low   I hope the holiday does you the power of good. 

Zulu- how are you keeping?

kissymousse - saw your post recently about your pay rise, well done you I am so jealous, we never get a decent pay rise like that at my work.

 to lisa, whippet, aiky, carol, mrsR and anyone else I have missed.

take care

Red


----------



## shiningstar (Aug 2, 2005)

Hi ya red you are only 2 weeks behind me, I have to see cons on Wednesday and I think he will do a sweep and poss date for induced, although today I have had a lot of cramps, so I have been mopping the floors washing all done and out, to fingers crossed this week, dont know how long he will leave me hopefully not too long.  How are you in this heat, do you have swollen ankles   I havent seen mine in weeks  .

Lil honey hope you enjoy your holiday and it recharges your batteries.

Zulu hows your bump coming on?

Lisa glad you enjoyed the camping trip and the weather sounds like it was good if you got burnt  .

Katrina xx


----------



## Aikybeats (Aug 14, 2007)

Hi girls

Just a quickie from me - just back from Ninewells (6 hours driving) - am knackered and got sore head.

Anyway good news, am down enough now so start on tablets today - back up next Wednesday.

Welcome d-miccy - as you can see I'm at Ninewells so any questions you have - fire away - will try and answer.

Hi everyone else.

Speak soon.  Love axxxxx


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

Saze - hope you are okay honey     

Well AF came yesterday and it isnt as bad as I expected  

Only 9 days to go til baseline scan now  

Aiky - I'm a bit clueless about FET - what happens with you now?

Katrina - not long to go!!!


----------



## Red Admiral (May 15, 2006)

everyone,

Katrina-  I have no ankles and only blobs for feet, its pretty horrible.  Hope your appointment with your consultatnt goes well on Wednesday.

Aiky -         for thickening your lining.

Kissy -          for your baseline scan.

       for all the Scottish girls.

best wishes

Red


----------



## LIL41 (Sep 15, 2007)

Oh Sarah hun I'm so sorry. What a b*****d  I don't suppose anything anyone says just now is really going to make you feel any better just now, but Lisa's right you don't need to have someone in your life whose going to cause you heartache like this. Sending you lots of       . You know where we all are when you're ready to talk about it.

Katrina & Red - wow you 2 are so close to popping. Hope you're both hanging in there. Just remember gentle walks, a few curries and some  should help things along. Can't wait to hear about your bundles of joy when they arrive. It's so exciting. 

Lisa - DH and I are off to Majorca for a couple of weeks R 'n' R. Can't wait to get this week out the road. Feels like an absolute age since our last holiday. Hope the sunburn's not too much of a problem. Where were you?

My first AF post BNF arrived today with great gusto. I've been spotting for a whole week (just like last time) and it's a week late, but at least it's here. Should be able to start using the OPDs after my next AF and hopefully FET will be mid Sep.

Lil xxx


----------



## d-miccy (Aug 2, 2008)

Hi all

Thanks for the warm welcome, its great to hear from people who are all at different stages of treatment,, especially those who are ready to welcome their little bundles into the world!

So, I had my scan this morning and go for egg collection on Wednesday, sort of know what to expect as I had cysts drained 10 days ago and the procedure is meant to be quite similiar.  Had my last injection at 9pm tonight.. never thought I'd reach this stage, anything that could delay the treatment it feels like I have faced it!  What I was wondering was.. all going well and fingers crossed.. is when do they do transfer?? Would it be Fri or Sat?? ((Just trying to prepare my head for it all and whenever I'm at hospital my mind just turns to gloop with all else going on!))


----------



## Zulu (Apr 25, 2007)

Morning Ladies.

Firstly welcome to all the new ladies, Im sure that you are going to find our thread really good, full of info and also loads of support.  Good-luck with all your treatments and wishing loads of BFP's for the Scottish Ladies.

Sarah, my heart broke for you yesterday, Im just so stunned and so gutted for you.  You have been through so much already and now having to face this.  Am glad that you have the support of your family around you and you also know that you have so much support here too.       

Red and Katrina, hey you ladies entering your last few days, Katrina wow you must be so ready to see your wee one, and Red you also dont have long to go.
My bump is growing everyday although everyone says Im neat, so not sure if thats a good thing or not.  Enter my 3rd Tri soon, just cant beleive it some days, but am loving it.

Hiya to everyone else sorry not much time to do full personals, but as I always say Im reading everyday and sending very special   for ya'all

Love
Bev


----------



## Red Admiral (May 15, 2006)

everyone,

D-miccy -   for Ec on Wednesday.  As to your question about ET, it really just depends on how many eggs you get and how many fertilise.  When I had my FET I only had 2 embryos so they did the transfer on day 2 as there was no point in waiting until day 3 to make a decision on the best quality eggs as I only had 2.  The thing that i have learnt during tx is that there is little point in planning as you just never know which way your tx is going to go.  I found that very hard as i am a bit of a control freak and like to plan things.   

Zulu - nice to hear from you, people tell me that I am neat as well.  I don't know what i like about that as sometimes I find it quite upsetting and thing that maybe bubs isn't growing as well as it should.  But we had a growth scan at 34 weeks and the consultant said everything is bang on target so i try not to worry. When are you starting mat leave ?  i finished work 2 weeks ago and have another 10 days leave before i start mat leave.  I have spoken to bubs and informed them not to come before the 14 

Lil- Good to hear from you, I hope that you have a lovely holiday and come back refreshed and ready to start FET.  Wishing you lots of


----------



## Junnie (May 17, 2008)

So you have to get rid of the FE sarah??

What a Looser!! Sorry im just annoyed.. You were ok to make a baby with but he felt the need to cheat... I wanna kick him in the You know what.

If there  is anything we can do let us know!!


----------



## whippet (Dec 29, 2007)

Sorry folks internet been down for few days.

Sarah I am so gutted for you cant believe he would treat you like that so sorry honey stay strong you deserve so much better honey              ^hugme

D-miccy good luck for ec and et   

Zulu glad you doing so well I wouldnt be worried about being neat I would love people to be saying that to me  

Aiky good luck for wed   

Katrina and Red admiral you must both be so excited good luck to you both cant wait to hear your news    

Love to all

whippet x


----------



## lisag1995 (May 10, 2008)

everyone god its been tooooo long since i have been on here! theres to much going on im sooo








Saze sorry to hear your bad news must be very hard for you at the mo abit of a







to put you though all the tx and then decide to tell you..... loads of   to you.

Well so far so good for me got my 16week check up on friday should beable to hear the heartbeat!! 









Hi whippet how you getting on?








Lisa 25 when u doing tx? must be soon.xx









Lots of love lisa.x.







im in a hyper mood as u can tell!! lol


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

my mum fractured her femur and is going for an op today  
I know a lot of you girls are nurses - can you reassure me  I'm absolutley worried out of my mind!!

My mum is 75, but no ill health and she's v fit and active - I thought she was invincible but she fell putting curtains up   

Going to see her later but so worried about her incase any complications with op.

How long will she take to recover?
Its going to upset her being immobile.  



Its all so much worse cos of d/r hormones too, I'm leaving work now and going home


----------



## d-miccy (Aug 2, 2008)

evening everyone!

Kizzy- Sorry to hear about your mum's fall, i am not a nurse but hope that she recovers quickly   My 85 yr old Gran is in Ninewells right now after experiencing a fall and I know how worrying and stressful it can be!

I went for EC today and still feeling quite tender from it.  They collected 8 eggs from me and start the pessaries tonight.  Does anyone have any advice or previous experience using the pessaries?? I have never used them before.

I'm calling tomorrow to see how my little eggs have developed... any positive energies sent our way will be appreciated!!


----------



## Zulu (Apr 25, 2007)

Hiya D-miccy,

Congrats on your EC, expect to feel a wee bit tender for a few days.  Pesseries are not the nicest things in the world, but you do need them.  My top tips are be prepared for some of it to come out, dont worry its not the progesterone its only the waxy stuff surrounding it, so wear a panty liner in your knicker, protects them.  The pesseries are absorbed really quickly so as Ive said dont worry if some comes out its normal.  Some ladies but them in the back end (know where I mean), I always did the front, just did not fancy the back bit, if I remember they do say the front.  Ninewells should phone you tomorrow, the embryologist will phone, so unless they said for you to phone wait for there call, I know that you will be on tender hooks but they will phone you.  In the meantime take it very easy and let us know your news.  Hope that helps 

Kizzy, am sorry to hear abt your Mom, Im   that she has a good recovery, and hope that you are doing okay to.

Hiya Lisa, wow 16 weeks already hope you are keeping well.

Love to ya'all
Bev


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

for lots of good embies d miccy 

Well I've just got back from hospital - my mum is fine - op went well, she had half a replacement hip put in - as the problem was quite high up - and it wasnt a fracture it was a small break.

They are getting her out of bed and moving tomorrow, she will prob be in hospital until next tues/wed and then depending on how well she's doing will either go home or go to local hospital to spend a few days there with physio.  

feeling a bit better about it all now, its just so worrying!!
she lives alone as my dad died 25 years ago  

I'm just worried her hip/leg wont be the same again - but hey it might be even better than it was once she recovers!
I'm just so mad that she's done this to herself by hanging bloody curtains that she could have asked me to do!    

Hope everyone is well, saze big hugs for you, how are you doing chick?


----------



## Stars* (Sep 27, 2007)

Hi Girls, 

Kizzy, so glad your mums op went well, i dont know alot about ortho, only went there once, but once you are out of bed and mobilising thats really good . Hows the tx going?

Lisa, wow 16 weeks already!! Its flying by!!! Do you think you will find out what your having?

Bev, hello , how are you? What you been up too? 

d-miccy, glad ec went well, like Bev hs said i done the pesseries in the front door, although for et i done the morning one on the back door, hope that helps, they are not nice, just to say . Good luck ith your phone call!!!    

Sarah, thinking of you    

Well ladies af has arrived so just need to phone the clinic and i start in 3 weeks!!!! Cant blieve its came round again

Love Lisa xxxxxx


----------



## lisag1995 (May 10, 2008)

Hi yep havent it blown by!! i never in my life thought i would get this far  getting a belly now which is so funny as i dont have to hold my belly in as im proud to show it  
Lisa 25 woohooo on af bet ur so excited!! thought about knowing the sex but we decided not to as if i was just lucky with this ivf i want to enjoy and have the excitment though this if you know what i mean.
Hi Bev im doing well starting to get more energy feeling like im getting flutters but not sure if its to soon and im just wishing it is! 
D-miccy i done pesseries like every1 says there nothing to smile about but then again if you get a bfp there will be something to smile for!! when i done them i used the front door but i layed down for 10mins with a pillow under my bum or .... legs in the air and nothing came down.
Hope you get good news and it works out for you!!  
Love to all .x.x   

Lisa.x


----------



## saze1982 (Jan 30, 2007)

hi ladies thank you for the support!! My heart is broken!!! I can't believe this has happened! I am off to ZAnte on Sunday with 5 of my firneds and I can't wait!!!!!!!!!!! 
love you all !!!!!!!!!! 


Wishing you all the sucess with your tx


----------



## Stars* (Sep 27, 2007)

Hey Sarah, thats fab have a great time, drink loads!!!! yum fish bowls!!!!!  It will take time but trust me it will get better and easier.

I start d/r 28th August!!!! Woohoo!!!

Lisa xxx


----------



## Red Admiral (May 15, 2006)

everyone,

Saz- Glad to hear that you are off on holiday with the girls, i know it won't be an instant fix but it will help you to feel better.   

Kissy - Sorry to hear about your mum, hope everything heals well.   

D-miccy -         for those little embies.  Pesseries- i tried both back and front door and decided on back as less seemed to 'fall out' then. 

Lisa- Not long now until your start tx.        .

   for lots of BFP's on this thread in the next few months.

Nothing much happening with me now, I guess its just a waiting game at the moment.

Best wishes

Red


----------



## shiningstar (Aug 2, 2005)

Hi Sarah, thats fab you are going on holiday with the girlies just what the doc ordered  

I need a labour dance, no sign of bubs yet and dont want to be induced which will start on Tuesday if no bubs before then   and just dont feel he/she wants to come yet.

Hope you all have a feb weekend.

Katrina xx


----------



## LIL41 (Sep 15, 2007)

Hey Katrina, this one's for you               Don't forget the curry and . Sending you lots of  too.

Sarah - Zante with 5 mates is just what you need. It won't be a quick fix like Red says, but it's a damn good start. Hope you have a fab time.  

Mrs R - hope you had a terrific time in Lanzarote. 

I'm off tomorrow for 2 weeks, so I'll catch up with you all when I get back.

Lots of 

Lil xxx


----------



## shiningstar (Aug 2, 2005)

Lil have a fab holiday     thanks for the dance.

Kizzy hope your mum is getting better by the day    

Katrina xx


----------



## lisag1995 (May 10, 2008)

Just a quicky!! heard babys heartbeat it was amazing!! i was in   but of joy...... such a funny noise but wow is all i can say!!

Lisa 25 wooohooo on ur start date i wish u all the best...  

Katrina hope it happens soon for you bet you cant wait!!!  

Hope every1 else is doing ok.
Catch up more soon.

Love Lisa.x.x.x


----------



## luckyluciana (Jul 12, 2008)

Hi folks,
Completely new to this posting lark, so bear with me.
On first cycle of IUI with buserelin and menopur, after ttc for 3 and 1/2 years.
Will be having scan on Monday to check response to Menopur.

Amazed at how many people feel excited and hopeful on IUI. 
I just feel anxious. Never been so anxious in my life.
So much so that I know I need some sort of therapy to try and relax.
It seems that the more people tell you to relax, the more anxious you feel?
Or is it just me


----------



## Red Admiral (May 15, 2006)

everyone,

just saw this news from Agora and thought I would pass it on.

_Hi

Don't have long but just to let you know, I had a beautiful baby daughter, Molly on Tuesday 5th by c-section. Just home today.

We're over the moon and completely in love with our new baby.

I'll come back when I have a chance to read the thread.

Ax

_

Red


----------



## Stars* (Sep 27, 2007)

Huge congrats on the birht of molly!!!

Cant wait to see some pics!!!

Its really quiet on here, where is everyone!!!!

Lisa xxxxx


----------



## Aikybeats (Aug 14, 2007)

Hi Lisa - am here.

It is very quiet tho insnt it.  Hope everyone is fine.  Well I am up for scan tomorrow.  I'm a bit concerned though.  I have been taking 4mg of Progynova for the past 10 days but last night I started bleeding.  Phoned the Hospital and they said that obviously I am not meant to be bleeding at this stage but they cant say anything else until I get a scan tomorrow.

Another hurdle to pass again!!!  Anyone got any ideas?  Got a reply from a lady on the FET board saying that it had happened to her and unfortunately they had to stop her. 

Please keep your fingers crossed girls for those of you who are reading this.

Will come back on tomorrow.

Speak soon Ax


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

congrats to agora  

I'm just leaving for baseline scan today - hope alls ok.  
Good luck for your scan aikybeats


----------



## Stars* (Sep 27, 2007)

Aiky, good luck for your scan ,hope everything is ok   

Kizzy, good luck for your scan!!!      Hope you can start stimms!!!!

Love Lisaxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Zulu (Apr 25, 2007)

HELLO,

Sending lots of good-lucks to Kizzy and Aikeybeats           

lv
Bev


----------



## Red Admiral (May 15, 2006)

everyone,

Kissy and Aiky -   with your scans.

Zulu - how are things with you?  I notice that you are in the 3rd trimester now

 Lisa.

Nothing much happening with me just hanging around, got an appointment with consultant on Friday to discuss date for induction if nothing happens naturally.  

Hope everyone one is well


Red


----------



## cherriepie (Nov 3, 2007)

Aiky & Kizzy - hope scans went well today....   

Lisa - I ain't stalking you honestly.....lol   

Agora - Wow.....huge congrats - can't wait to see a pic or two.   

Red - Will send    that you don't have to be induced.  

Luv

Cherriepie

xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Zulu (Apr 25, 2007)

Hiya Red,

MMMM not to many days to go, how do your feel abt being induced.  Yip into big school now, cant beleive it, just wish I was on maturnity leave now, anyway only 1 month 3weeks and 6 days to go.

lv
Bev


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

Scan was fine - start on 375 iu gonal f tomorrow - have to do two jabs eeek!
And best news of all my mum is getting out of hossie on Friday!!!


----------



## Red Admiral (May 15, 2006)

everyone,

Kizzy- glad your scan went well,   with stimms.  I am really glad that your mum is getting out of hospital and hope everything goes well with her healing process.


Cherriepie- thanks for your positive vibes, heres hoping they work.   with your scan next week.

Zulu-  being off is great.  I am actually on annual leave at the moment, it finishes on Friday then I start mat leave next week but it is good to have time off.  I worked until 36 weeks and I found the last week hard going, everyone kept asking me to meetings and to do thinigs as they wanted me to do it before I went, it was quite hectic and I ended up at the hospital on my last day as i made myself ill trying to do to much.  My blood pressure went really high and the hospital made me spend an hour there until I had relaxed and BP was back to normal.  I am not looking forward to be induced as the closer it comes the more scarey I find it.  I am hoping that I will go naturally before hand.

Best wishes

Red


----------



## Aikybeats (Aug 14, 2007)

Hi everyone

Kizzy - glad scan went well.  Did they give you a ruf date for ET?

Hi Red; Bev; Lisa; Cherrie-pie

Scan went better than I was thinking it would be.  Basically the bleeding is nothing to be too alarmed out.  Just started on a low dose of progynova which wasnt making my lining thicken up and old blood
was getting through.  Spoke with Dr Lowe and have to double it.  Am at 4 today so to do 2mg x 4 times a day and back up on Monday.  If I am at 7 (everything xd) then ET will be towards end of next week.

Hope everyone else is fine.

Speak soon

Love axxx


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

Hi aiky - glad your scan went well too - my EC will prob be a week tues and ET a 2 weeks tomorrow


----------



## Stars* (Sep 27, 2007)

Kizzy, good luck with stimms!!!      

Aiky, thats fab news!!! Cant believe et is so near for you!!!!!

Bev, cant believe how quickly everything is going for you!!!!!!

Red, good luck hope you dont need the induction    

Cherriepie,   i've replied to you on the other thread!!! Hey!!!!

Sorry girls just a quicky on nights and brain has went to mush!!! 

Love Lisa xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## d-miccy (Aug 2, 2008)

Hi everyone,

haven't been on this thread for a few days but thought I'd pop in and see how everyone is doing..

Hope you all have lots of happy eggs stimming along!!  I am on day 7 of 17 day wait... was a bit surprised that 2WW is actually nearly 2.5WW!! All seems to be going ok but the real panty-watch will start on tuesday as thats when i finish with the cyclogest pessaries.. Wow, those aren't the most pleasant little bullets! Bring back the syringes anyday!

Have been thinking about you Saze and hope you are having a fun time in Zante with your friends, this certainly isn't an easy time for you but I sincerely hope that all works out for the best for you!

Take care everyone!


----------



## shiningstar (Aug 2, 2005)

Hi ya

Just to let you ll know I have given birth to a baby boy called Logan, 7lbs 1oz on Wednesday at 2.57am.  I am totally in love, just cant believe he's mine.

Sending you all       for more BFP



Love Katrina


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

congratulations Katrina!!!

So happy for you hunny   

Welcome to the world Logan


----------



## Red Admiral (May 15, 2006)

Congratulations Katrina, so pleased for you.

Best Wishes 

Red


----------



## Claire149 (Apr 22, 2008)

HI there
I hope you don't mind me popping in and asking for some advice.

I'm Claire, age 39 and have been ttcing for nearly 2 years now. I did one IVF cycle at the GCRM in Glasgow while waiting on an appointment for the ERI ACU. It was unsuccessful as they couldn't access my ovaries probably due to undiagnosed (at that time) endo. After this cycle we had our initial consult at ERI with Dr Kini and told him about it. They accepted us for treatment in March 2009 which is a long time to wait but that's the way it is I suppose. This is self paying as we're not entitled to NHS treatment.

Dr Kini called me on Thursday to tell me that they've kicked us off the waiting list because we said we may do another cycle at the GCRM while waiting for our March IVF with them. I said I was having a lap on Friday and we would need to see what that showed before deciding what to do but it was a possibility. The lap showed endo and I have to go on Zoladex for 3 months minimum before doing any IVF.

He said to call them after we do a cycle at GCRM and he would put us back on the list but it would be for 'months' after March 2009. I feel that this is totally unfair. I even said that lots of Edinburgh women go to the GCRM and he said 'yes, but we don't know about that' and I said I was being penalised for being honest! He agreed!

Has anyone come up against this rule before? I am so upset about it. I will definitely complain but I'm not sure who to complain to.

Any advice would be much appreciated.

Thank you
Claire


----------



## whippet (Dec 29, 2007)

Katrina huge congrats honey well done  

Aiky loads of luck on stimms honey  

Kizzy not long now honey good luck  

Red hoping you have went yourself and not needing induction nearly there now honey  

Claire sounds terrible that you should be penilised for being honest. Think I would tell ERI where to go and stick with GCRM but then I am biased too so maybe not impartial view. Hang in there honey  

Hope all doing ok

Whippet x


----------



## Maizie (Oct 25, 2007)

Katrina,

Well done and huge congrats to uyou and Logan.

Its been a wee while for everyone but I am still keeping an eye on everything.

Hope everyone is doing ok, I on the other hand am getting larger every day. 

Maizie xxx


----------



## Aikybeats (Aug 14, 2007)

Huge congratulations Katrina.  Give baby Logan a kiss and a cuddle from me.

Kizzy - how you doing hon?

De-miccy - hows the 2WW going for you.

Hi everyone else.  Am just off for early night.  Back up to Dundee tomorrow - pray that I'm above 7 now!!

Claire - soz not sure what to advise.  Wish you well though.

Speak soon  Love axxxx

Sarah - you back from your hols?  How you doing?  Been thinking of you this week.

Speak soon.  Love aikybeats xxx


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

good luck for scan aiky - I'm doing fine, jabbing going ok


----------



## Zulu (Apr 25, 2007)

Morning Ladies,

KATRINA-  Huge Congratulations of the Birth of Baby Logan, you must be on cloud 9.  Can still remember the day of your BFP   

Kizzy, jabbing going well, Im glad, you just keep the PMA to   

Aikey, wishing you loads of luck for your appointment too.

Maize and Whippet glad your ladies are doing well too, nice to hear from you.

Lisa, not lont until your sniffing and Jabbing again 

Hiya to everyone else sorry if ive not done a personal, off to work so will try and get back on later.

Love
Bev


----------



## Red Admiral (May 15, 2006)

everyone,

Claire - I don't think that is very fair, if you want to keep your place I would tell them that you have decided against GCRM.  We went private at ninewells and we were on waiting list for NHS tx there, we were told that going private would change anything about our waiting list time although in reality we got to the top of the waiting list at ninewells and they would let us have our shot as we had frosties from our private tx.  I was told that we had to use them first.TBH though I got the impression that if I pushed really hard they would have given in but we never bothered as I knew I was at risk of OHSS if we had the full tx again.  Hope you get it sorted.

Aiky -   today at ninewells.

De- miccy- hope the 2ww is not making you  sending you        

Lisa and whippet thanks for the    for not needing induction, still hoping to go naturally before I get induced.

Maizie -   at you saying you are getting big, its really funny but you always look huge then you look back at photos and think that you weren't that big after all. I though I was huge at 16weeks and now I look at the photos and I don't even think I look pregnant 

Zulu - hope work is going OK and you are looking after yourself and that bump.  

Best wishes

Red


----------



## Junnie (May 17, 2008)

Hello Everyone! 

Hope all is well im too knackered for personals.. Ive got Step son here with his mate and i feel as if im 80 trying to keep up with them. Next wed is my 12 week scan.. Im so happy I dont know how ive made it this long with OUT crying for a scan.. its been a hard 7 weeks since the last one and ive felt so unsure about myself..

Im sure you know what i mean waking up thinking OMG i dont FEEL pregnant today.. I guess thats expected since its taken so long to get pg.

Hope this dreary weather isnt keeping anyone down 


Have a Great monday!


----------



## Aikybeats (Aug 14, 2007)

Hi everyone

Just a quickie.  Lining is only at 5.4mm.  Have to up my tablets to 10mg a day now and back for scan on Friday.  

Speak soon.  Got a headache so away for early night.  Back to work tomorrow!!!!

Hope everyone is fine.

Love axxxx


----------



## Zulu (Apr 25, 2007)

Hiya Ladies,

Aikey heres a lining dance for you:
                                              


Junnie, hold in there not much longer to go 

Red, checking for your news  

Lv
Bev


----------



## d-miccy (Aug 2, 2008)

Hi all!

Just a quick question as I am now on 2WW and have doubts put in my head.

I was prescribed cyclogest for 12 days and have also phoned clinic to confirm that that is all I should be taking.

Is that the norm for NINEWELLS ACU to only prescribe cyclogest for 12 days as it seems everyone else is prescribed it for entire 2WW..


----------



## hornauth (Nov 16, 2005)

hi 

i came on a few weeks ago and introduced myself...we're about to embark on donor ivf at glasgow nuffield.  af arrived on saturday so have to go to hospital 5th sept. for scan and all going well with get D/R injection.  can't believe it's happening really.

hope to get to know you all over the next few weeks.

take care
debbie xx


----------



## Red Admiral (May 15, 2006)

everyone,


Junnie -   for your up and coming scan.

De-miccy -  Ninewells only give you enough pessaries for 12 days if you are on a fresh cycle, I had them for 12 weeks but that was only because I had a medicated FET.  Try not to worry lots of people here have got BFP's from ninewells and only had the pessaries for the 12 days. However I am not an expert so if you have any concerns give ninewells a phone   

Aiky -   for next scan, my lining took ages as well when I was on my medicated FET, try to look at it as best to be build up slowly and surely.  

 - Debbie,         for your tx.

Zulu - not much happening yet, off to see consultatnt today and I think he will set a date to induce me if I don't go naturally before then.  Hope you are keeping well.

       to Lisa, Saz and all the other Scottish girls

Red


----------



## d-miccy (Aug 2, 2008)

Thanks for the reply Red Admiral!

I had called Ninewells last week to confirm the 12 day supply but have been posting on 2WW and quite a few ppl on there have queried as to why I stop taking pessaries.  It just got me a bit worried, even tho' nurses had confirmed it.  Mind is going a wee bit in overdrive at times and I am not usually a neurotic person! This 2WW does crazy things to us, especially when its acutally 17 days wait!!


Take care everyone!


----------



## Stars* (Sep 27, 2007)

hi girls

d-miccy, i asked that too!! was so worried about that, but thats what NW do, its so odd how every cliic is different!!

How is everyone today?

Love Lisa xxxxx


----------



## Junnie (May 17, 2008)

d-miccy said:


> Hi all!
> 
> Just a quick question as I am now on 2WW and have doubts put in my head.
> 
> ...


HI i just recently went through a cycle and yes 12 days is all you get.. The reason being I was told that if it is a BFN there is nothing that the pesseraries are going to really do to stop that.

I got my BFP from ninewells so good luck!


----------



## Zulu (Apr 25, 2007)

Hiya Ladies,

Red how are you doing any news   

Hope everyone is doing okay, my gosh have we had so much rain or what   would do anything to see the sun again  

Thinking of you all,
Lv
Bev


----------



## Red Admiral (May 15, 2006)

everyone,

Zulu - still no news with me although I am booked into be induced on saturday if nothing happens before then.

Hope everything is good with everyone.

take care

Red


----------



## Junnie (May 17, 2008)

Hey all incase you didnt see the message. the fife board was shut today for 24 hours... I hope those ladies will check out this thread here


----------



## Stars* (Sep 27, 2007)

Hey Junnie, 

Why was it closed?

Lisa xxx


----------



## Junnie (May 17, 2008)

all i know is tony said something about a clinic in dundee having issues with something that was said... so they have to go back over all the posts and re-read them


----------



## Stars* (Sep 27, 2007)

ohhhh , is there not only the one clinic in Dundee?

is it back yet?

Lisa xxx


----------



## Aikybeats (Aug 14, 2007)

Hi everyone

I need some advice.  Lining still at 5.4mm today.  have now to go up to 16mg of progynova and go back on Tuesday.

Anyone give me any advice on how to try and get your lining up.  I am taking brazil nuts, pineapple juice and milk.  Any others?

Have been stimming for weeks now!!!  Also do you know that if your lining isnt moving, do they just pull the plug on this FET

Speak soon.  Love xxxxx

Hope everyone is fine.  Will come back on later for personals

Junnie - not sure what you mean about Dundee clinic.??


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

Hi aiky, sorry to hear your lining isnt thickening up - not sure how you would do it sorry  

I went for follie scan today and I have about 4 at approx 13mm and some smaller ones so have to keep jabbing and go back Monday - last time i was ready at this stage!    Lining is 9.4mm

Feeling a bit sore in ovaries and a bit swollen.

So EC will be Wed and ET next Fri - eeek!!

I got a new job girlies - I went up today for a look around - looks great, really looking forward to starting!
But for now I'm off for 2 and a half weeks yipeee!!!


----------



## Junnie (May 17, 2008)

Aikybeats said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> I need some advice. Lining still at 5.4mm today. have now to go up to 16mg of progynova and go back on Tuesday.
> 
> ...


Our Fife Girls board was down yesterday thats all!!

As for your lining.. Hrm there are some progestrone gels.. you can get fromt he natural store or chemist.. they go Up there! and are suppose to help?


----------



## cherriepie (Nov 3, 2007)

Hey all 

Junnie - Have they said what the problem was on the Fife Board?  Is it open again?

Aiky - sorry to hear that your lining isn't thickening up - have heard that spinnach is good for it as it's rich in iron but think Junnie's advice may be a bit better and will probably taste waaayyy better.....lol.

Back later.

xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Ruth.2 (Sep 12, 2005)

Hi Aiky

I don't normally post on this board but just thought I would pop on to suggest that you might like to try drinking beetroot juice as it is very high in iron and is great for your blood. I have been drinking a small glass everyday since I started treatment and still do now. I buy David White's organic beetroot juice from Holland and Barret in 250ml bottles you can also buy it on the internet. One bottle lasts two days.

Just thought it might be worth a try if you think you could stomach it. It is quite hard to drink at first but you do get used to it. Seemingly it is a big hit with a lot of celebrities at the moment. If nothing else it will make sure that you are not anemic.

Wishing you all the best with your lining when you go back on Tuesday.

Love Ruth


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

I had scan this morning - LHS has a follie of 30mm  - too big, no use and also 2 main ones of 20 and 22mm.
RHS I have 1 x 14mm and 13mm and some smaller ones 

I have to take trigger jab tonight at 9pm - EC is on Wednesday morning  - I guess they decided to go with the 2 main follies after blood results - maybe the smaller ones will have grown a bit for Wed  
But I know its quality not quantity  

I've not had them this big before so hopefully that means they have eggs in them - its all so worrying!!  

 

Hope everyone is fine


----------



## weenster (Jan 13, 2008)

Hello girlies!

It's been a few weeks since I've posted on here, for some reason I can't seem to reply at my work (the button seems to be missing!!!) and just getting round to it at home.  Been reading all about you all every day though!!! 

To all of you girls going through treatment, I really do have my fingers crossed for you!     We need some good news here!

To all those who are preggers, hope you're all feeling as good as me!!!  I'm 23 weeks now, and finally beginning to believe it!  I must admit though, every midwife appt reassures me that much more that all is well!  I really do think my midwife things I'm    !!  

Speak soon  ,

Weenster x

PS, third time lucky, eh kizzy??


----------



## Zulu (Apr 25, 2007)

Hi Girls,

Kizzy will be thinking of you on Wednesday, lets hope you get a good crop of eggs.  Well done on the new job to, I tell you its all gonna happen, can feel it in my waters    

Aikey, hope that lining has thickend up too,

Weenster hey nice to hear from you, glad that you are starting to beleive now, must admit it took me a long time too.

Hiya to everone else to.

Lv
Bev


----------



## Stars* (Sep 27, 2007)

Hey Girls, 

Kizzy, good luck for tomo, thinking of you!! Enjoy your drug free day     

Aiky, when is your next scan? Hope your lining thickened up nicely    

Weenster, good o hear from you, have you started buying anything yet?

Bev, how are you? Not long until you go on mat leave  

Hi to everyone else, hope you are al having a fab day!!!  

I start d/r on Thurs, still cant believe it, feeling really relaxed about this one, hope it lasts

Love Lisa xxxxx


----------



## saze1982 (Jan 30, 2007)

Hello Ladies, sorry I haven't been able to face coming on here and posting recently! I know this is all going to come as a shock or maybe you will all think I am mad but me and DP are back together. After 8 years together and what we have been through together I couldn't walk just walk away, it's definately going to be hard but I love him.  My holiday with the girls was just the ticket and came back looking and feeling great which was probably the turning point because when I got off the plane into Glasgow I realised I had a life without DP and could carry on without him if I had to.  DP phoned me on the Tuesday asking to talk to me and I thought auch why not cause I felt really strong, he begged me to give it another go and at  first I said no definately not but after lots of talking over the next couple of days I agreed we could only give it a go.  

Aiky I hope that lining is thickening up!!!!!!    

sarah xxx


----------



## Stars* (Sep 27, 2007)

Sarah, you have done what you think is right for you. We dont think you are mad!!!

How was your hols? When you back to work?

Lisa xxx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hey ladies

Don't really post much on here now I'm not modding but just popping on very quickly to say...

*kizzy*, my old cycle buddie....loads of luck for EC and keeping fingers & toes crossed that it's 3rd time lucky for you  

Hope you're all doing ok ?

Love, luck & sticky vibes
Natasha xxxx


----------



## saze1982 (Jan 30, 2007)

Lisa - I'm back to work tomorrow on nights, he holiday was great with my pals just what the doctor ordered lots of drink and lots of laughter!! 

xx


----------



## Stars* (Sep 27, 2007)

Nights again!!! you are always on nights!!!  

Glad the hol was fab, i loved girlie holidays!! 

im back today on a back shift, but off for a long weekend thank god!! Im starting d/r on Thurs  

Whats going to happen with your FET?

Lisa xxxx


----------



## saze1982 (Jan 30, 2007)

Lisa - Not even thinking about tx at the moment I think that it has to be delayed for quite some time there is alot to repair!!!!!!!!! I love him very much but................. I don't know if it is enough to make everything all better again but I have to give it another shot !! 

xx


----------



## Aikybeats (Aug 14, 2007)

Hi girls

Soz not been on in a bit.

Weenster – nice to hear from you and great news that your now 23 weeks.  

Bev – hows you doing?  Time is getting closer – great.

Lisa – good news and good luck for starting to down regg this Thursday.  Hope you continue to feel relaxed.

Sarah – Agree with Lisa – you have done what is right for you.Glad you had a really great holiday

Kizzy – good luck for EC – will be thinking of you.

Hi to everyone else.

Well, been for my scan and I’m up to 8.6 so ET next Wednesday!!!  AT LAST!!!

Hope your all fine.

Speak soon
  Love axxxxxx


----------



## Zulu (Apr 25, 2007)

Hi there,

Sarah welcome back and glad you had a great time, Im with the others on this as long as you have done whats right for you then you know that we will all support you 

Aikey, brilliant news on your lining, saying special    for you 

Lisa also saying special      for you.

lv
Bev


----------



## Mrs R (Nov 27, 2007)

hey girls, I'm so sorry I've not been around for a while......as you may remember we went off on hols at end of july, while we were away we found out that my dad's got cancer  After his prostate op they done a biopsy & it cam eback showing a cancerous tumour, he's since had ongoing tests & more biopsies & the cancer is still present, at the moment the docs are trying to determine where & how much is present so they can set him up for the correct treatment. All in all I've been having a bit of a crap time & just haven't had the chance to get on here, sorry girls 

so how are you all & what have I missed? It'll take me ages to catch up so please can you give me a quick update on what stage everyones at

from what I can remember.......

sarah - so sorry you've had a rough time & I really hope that in time you & your DP work through this & have a great relationship again, stay strong hunni! 

bev - how you keeping? how many weeks left now? are you massive? you getting excited?

aiky - great that things are going better with your TX now, ET next week, ooh its exciting, I really hope this works for you hunni

kizzy - god you're so far down the line with your TX, this is your time sweetie, I have a feeling! Good luck for tomorrow!!!!   

lisa - i see you're soon to be back on the road again, good luck with your tx

weenster - 23wks already! Bet you're looking blooming! more than half way there!

Red - any baby news yet? cant wait to find out the flavour & details!!

junnie - how you keeping? How many weeks are you now? hope you're doing good.

Lil - hey you, thanks for PM.....one comin' right back at you!  

luv to everyone else & its good to be back
Mrs R xx


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

Thanks Girls   

Hello natasha - ol cycle bud!  

good luck for your fet honey - whenever it may be


----------



## saze1982 (Jan 30, 2007)

OMG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I hope some of you are online!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

I haven't had my AF since 25th June !! So was going to be getting a drug to start a bleed off next week but I had to do a test anyway so I thought great what a waste of money this will be buying yet another HPT!! It's Bloody positive!!!!!!!!!!!!   I have done 3 and they are all positive!!!!!!!!! After everything I have been through I can't believe it, the only bad thing is that I have spotting of fresh blood today so I am also terrified!!!!!!!!!!! I have a scan tomorrow at 8.15 am!! 

sarah xx


----------



## Stars* (Sep 27, 2007)

Mrs R, thinking of you   .


Sarah, yeah i agree, you need to time to forgive and enjoy each other, without the pressure of tx. Hope your nights are not too bad!!! OMFG!!! thats fab Sarah!!!!!!! Huge congrats!!!!!

Aiky!!! Woohoo!!! Good luck for et!!!!      

Kizzy, how did you get on? Hope you are resting away nicely and DH is spoiling you!!!!

Bev, thank you  , i so hope this is the one for me too!!!

Hi to everyone else!! 

Cant believe it i start tomo!!!!  

Love Lisa xxxxxxxxx


----------



## saze1982 (Jan 30, 2007)

LISA GET IN THE CHAT ROOM!!!!!!!!


----------



## Stars* (Sep 27, 2007)

Pm'd you Sarah, im in chat room where are you!!!

Lisa xx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

saze1982 said:


> OMG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I hope some of you are online!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I haven't had my AF since 25th June !! So was going to be getting a drug to start a bleed off next week but I had to do a test anyway so I thought great what a waste of money this will be buying yet another HPT!! It's Bloody positive!!!!!!!!!!!!  I have done 3 and they are all positive!!!!!!!!! After everything I have been through I can't believe it, the only bad thing is that I have spotting of fresh blood today so I am also terrified!!!!!!!!!!! I have a scan tomorrow at 8.15 am!!
> 
> sarah xx


OMG Sarah...congratulations !!   

I replied to a post of yours yesterday about not having a AF for so long and now this !! My friend had normal AFs and absolutely no symptoms whatsoever.....continued until she was 6mths when she found out she was pg (unbelievable but true !) and her son is now 13 years old. Lots of women do have some bleeding in early pregnancy so try not to worry too much, although I know that's alot easier to say than actually do !

Wishing you all the luck in the world with this pregnancy.....and beyond 

Take care
Natasha


----------



## saze1982 (Jan 30, 2007)

Natasha it was your post that made me test really so a big thank you to you I am in total shock but as soon as I found out this bleeding started so I am terrified at the same time!

sarah xx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

I can imagine hun 

Well I hope your scan tomorrow morning puts your mind at ease and you get to see a lovely little heartbeat (or 2 ?!!)

Will be thinking of you......   
Take care
Natasha x


----------



## Junnie (May 17, 2008)

OMG sarah!!!!


----------



## Aikybeats (Aug 14, 2007)

Sarah - what brill news.  Cant believe it.  Exc hun.

Hi everybody - just popped on.  Hope your all well.

Busy watching BB.

speak soon.  Love axxx


----------



## whippet (Dec 29, 2007)

Sarah fab news honey good luck tomorrow

whippet x


----------



## cherriepie (Nov 3, 2007)

Just a quicke......

Sarah - Just wanted to say !!!  That is such amazing, fantastic news - I am grinning from ear to ear for you.  Try not to worry about bleeding too much - my Mum and Sister both bled at time AF was due each month for 5 months with each pregnancy (Mum has 3 and Sis 2).  

Congratulations again!!!    

Cherriepie

xxxxxxx


----------



## Zulu (Apr 25, 2007)

Hiya,

Sarah just seen your news, please let us know how your scan goes, Brilliant Brilliant news OMG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Lv
Bev


----------



## LIL41 (Sep 15, 2007)

OMG Sarah, it's all happening at once for you.  I've got everything crossed for your scan this morning.  Lots of people bleed at this time so try not to get too freaked out.  Let us know how you get on.

Sorry not posted for a while everyone but I've been keeping an eye on you all and will do a proper catch up later.

Lots of   to you all.

Lil xxx


----------



## Junnie (May 17, 2008)

sarah my mom had proper menstral cycles with both me and my sister and we came out just great!


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

OMG! Sarah - thats absolutely brilliant news!!        good luck for scan!!  

Well I got 5 eggies yesterday and 3 have fertilised normally yipee!!  

ET is tomorrow at 2:30 pm.

Hello to everyone else, hope you are all fine


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

kizzymouse said:


> Well I got 5 eggies yesterday and 3 have fertilised normally yipee!!
> 
> ET is tomorrow at 2:30 pm.


Great news !! Good luck for a smooth ET with some pretty embies tomorrow  

Take care
Natasha x


----------



## Zulu (Apr 25, 2007)

kIZZY,

Brilliant news on those eggs, good-luck for ET tomorrow  

Sarah cant stop thinking of you 

Any news on Red??

Lil howdy 

lv
Bev


----------



## saze1982 (Jan 30, 2007)

I can't even bare to type this!    I went for my scan this morning with my mum and as soon as the pic came up on the screen they knew that something was wrong the sac was mis-shapen and then the heart breaking moment was when they couldn't find a heart beat!    My little buddle was clear as anything on the screen I was 9 weeks!!  I now have to decided if I want to wait and miscarry naturally, have a surgical removal or have my baby aborted.  Yesterday was THE best feeling in the whole world and I only got to hold on to that feeling for 24hours why me?? Why can't I have my happy ending what else am I going to be faced with this year?  

sarah xx


----------



## Junnie (May 17, 2008)

Oh sarah!! big   

I am so sorry to hear that. It will be your time soon  Chin up sweetie


----------



## Aikybeats (Aug 14, 2007)

Sarah hon - am so so sorry - life is so bloody cruel.  thinking of you.

Kizzy - great news - good luck for ET tomorrow.  Will only be 5 days behind you.

Hope everyone else is well.

Love axxxxx


----------



## Zulu (Apr 25, 2007)

Hi there,

Sarah so so sorry to hear your really sad news.  I know that its hard to decide what to do, I know when I had to make a similar decision I decided to have a D&C as I just could not bear the thought have having a miscarrige at home or at work.  But its up to you.  On the good side Sarah you fell pregnant naturally which is a big thing, maybe just was not meant to be.  But take heart in that.            

Lv
Bev


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Sarah hun  

I'm not even going to try to type words as just won't mean anything significant to what you're feeling right now.

All I can say is that you know there are so many ladies on here who are feeling for you right now...and here to support you 

Why is life so "f"ing unfair ?  For what it's worth, thinking of you 

Look after yourself....and take care
Natasha xxxx


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

sarah - I'm so sorry, how horrid for you and DP, big hugs sweetie


----------



## smeghead (Jul 2, 2007)

Hi there

Sarah, Thinking about you both at this time, I have no words just sending you guys a huge big          life is so bloody cruel

Kizzy - good luck for ET the morrrow

Haven't been around of late (trying to get my head round things) but always online and keeping up to date with everything thats going on.  We are starting No. 3 IVF with my September   and we are going to be doing the flare protocol which I think really only takes about 4 wks from beginining to end, this is because I didn't respond and make any embies last time so they are hoping this works and if it doesn't well its the end of the road for us.

Hi to everyone else and sending lots of     to one and all 
Love Lou x


----------



## Stars* (Sep 27, 2007)

Sarah, have pm'd you, thought somehting was up today 

Lou, fab news abot starting again!! We are cycle buddies, i started today, god i hate the taste of the supercur 

Kizzy, fab news!!!! Is et set for tomo? Good luck!!!!    

Bev, how are you?

Hi to everyoen els,e hope you are all ok, u started d/r today and am feeling ok about it, got a bit panicky last night, but it soon went! 

Aslo got my pressies from my friends today, it was so sweet  (happy tears)

Love Lisa xxx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Sarah    just wanted to say I'd been watching to see if there was any news, so sorry to hear it wasn't good.  Here if you want to chat about the options you face.  I had a m m/c at 9+2 after seeing a hb on previous scan x


----------



## saze1982 (Jan 30, 2007)

Thank you ladies for all your kind words they have helped today I phoned and spoke to Dr Low and she advised me that because my sac was still whole that it could take up to 6 weeks to miscarry naturally so I have opted for a D&C as they said this would clean my womb out properly and less likely to get any infection or any complications and according to alot of the girls on here it sounds like the best option too.  I am going to my work tonight because I want to keep busy and i don't feel unwell or anything! Thanks again 

sarah xx


----------



## Stars* (Sep 27, 2007)

Sarah, thinking of you. if you need to talk or anything text me, even if you are at work ill answer it

Love Lisa xxxx


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

Lisa - i forgot you started downregging today - good luck!    When's baseline scan?

Sarah - big hugs      

Aiky - good luck for you too   

I am looking forward to getting embies back tomorrow but scared of the neurotic 2WW coming up eeek!!


----------



## cherriepie (Nov 3, 2007)

Sarah - I am so sorry to hear of your loss.  Am thinking of you and will say a prayer that you and DP find strength if and when you need it.

Take care of yourself hunni!    

xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## LIL41 (Sep 15, 2007)

Sarah hun, I'm so sorry to hear your news.  You and DP have been though the mill.  Will be saying some   and send you both lots of  .

Kizzy so pleased about your embies.  Good luck with ET tomorrow.  

Howdy Bev.  How's the bump doing?  

Lisa, good luck with the D/R.  It's a pain but one we have to go through.

Aiky, sending you lots of     .

Lil xxx


----------



## Stars* (Sep 27, 2007)

Kizzy, good luck for ET today!!! You will be PUPO by the end if the day!!!!!!!  Not had the date through yet for the scan, thinking it will be 2 weeks on Mon 

Lil, how are you? d/r is going ok just 2nd day today, still cant get the taste of it 

Sarah, thinking of you 

Hi to everyone else, any plans for the weekend girls?

Love Lisa xx


----------



## saze1982 (Jan 30, 2007)

Kizzy - I hope your ET has gone well    

I'm going in on Tuesday for a D&C but have to go in on monday to ACU to fill out paper work which they said will take half an hour?!! I know obviously about consent forms etc but don't understand what will take half an hour! 

I hope everyone is well, I'm not going to come back on until next week.

sarah xx


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

Sarah     take care sweetie


I am PUPO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  

2 perfect lil beans on board - 3rd one not ok to freeze so this is it ladies the very last go arrghh I'm scared!!   

please stick lil ones


----------



## Stars* (Sep 27, 2007)

Good luck Kizzy!!!!!! Woohoo you are PUPO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! This is your time, i can feel it        


Sarah, thinking of you  

Lisaxxxx


----------



## lisag1995 (May 10, 2008)

Hi people hope every1 is ok, alot has happened in the past few weeks!! i havent wrote on here for months but have been keeping an eye on whats been happening. How you feeling Lisa25?? i have my fingers and every body part crossed for you!! good luck kizzy on your 2week wait!! hope it goes well for you!!

Time has flown by!! i have my 20week scan on the 11th september and i cant wait to see him/her again...  its been really nice today everyone has noticed my bump i think i have grown over night!! still not felt much movement just the odd flutter cant wait for the punch or kick in the ribs!! 
Anyway im hungry again so im going to raid the fridge!
Take care everyone and loads of 

Love,
Lisa.x.x.x.x


----------



## Mrs R (Nov 27, 2007)

hey folks, How you all doing?

still not getting on as much as I'd like, so much going on just now. Things still all up in the air with my dad.....he's to see his consultant on Thurs for the results of the bone density scan so we're still anxiously waiting the news!Hoping & praying like mad!!

Well I'm now onto my 4th AF since my BFN on 2nd July   What is going on with me? Thats 4 bleeds in just over 8wks....aaaaggghhh!!! Anyone else ever had this irregular bleeding after BFN?

sarah - I'm so sorry hunni, my thoughts are with you especially on Tues, this will take time sweetie but I know you'll get through this. lots of love  

lisag - wow almost 20wks! keep well & good luck for your next scan!

kizzy - so nice to read that you're PUPO.......everything crossed for you, Good Luck!  

lisa - fab that you've started again! Sending you lots of positive vibes for this TX   

lil - got your PM, cheers, I'll get back to you after this post! luv n hugs!

Lou - good luck for your TX......this will be the one! 

Bev - got your PM....sending you lots of   & a little   for your bump

aiky - how you doing? whats happening with you sweetie? whens your ET?

junnie - hope you're keeping well

lots of luv to everyone else
Mrs R xx


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

Hi Mrs R - gutted about the result today      

Last bfn I didnt get a period for about 2 months then it went back to normal!!  

Praying for your dad


----------



## Zulu (Apr 25, 2007)

Kizzy, sendin you zillions of                                       
Stick embies stick  

Thinking of you Sarah too.

Hey Mrs R also   


Lv
Bev


----------



## Red Admiral (May 15, 2006)

hello,

just a short post to say after a long and difficult induction  baby Red Admiral was delivered by Emergency C Section on Tuesday 26 August.  Baby Red is a beautiful little girl who weighed 7lb 8 oz at the time of birth. 


We only got out of hospital yesterday so I haven't had time to read back posts but hope everything iis well with everyone.  Back later with update.

A very happy 

Red


----------



## agora (Nov 15, 2006)

Red: Congratulations!!!  That's fabulous news.  Take it as easy as you can, labour followed by c-section is not easy.

Agora x


----------



## LIL41 (Sep 15, 2007)

Red, congratulations hun on Red Jnr's safe arrival.  Have you got a name for her?  You've completed the hat trick of bubs for the Scottish Girls.  Take it as easy as you can til you back on your feet proper.  Enjoy.  Way to go!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I didn't get round to contratulating Agora and Katrina on the safe arrivals of Molly and Logan.  I'm so pleased for you both (I have to say I had tears of happiness in my eyes when I read your posts).  Hope you're both doing well and enjoying being mummies at last.  I'll need to update the list soon.

Hi to all the other SCs - hope you had a good weekend.

Lots of  

Lil xxx


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

congrats Red on being a mummy


----------



## Mrs R (Nov 27, 2007)

kizzy - footie was a shocker!   never saw that coming! totally outclassed at times, he's kidding himself on if he thinks that squad are good enough for SPL never mind champ.league!!  
My AF is still lingering, think I'm maybe having AF's for someone else too! hope it sorts itself out soon! Thanks for the prayers hunni, I'm saying some for you too!   

bev - lots of   right back at you! 

Red -  on the birth of your daughter, well done!    Bet she is gorgeous! Enjoy every minute of motherhood!   

Agora & Katrina......dont think I got round to congratulating you both either, sorry!  Delighted with the news of your little bundles too. Hope you're both having fun  

luv Mrs R xx


----------



## Aikybeats (Aug 14, 2007)

Hi girls

Soz Kizzy and Mrs R – Am a rangers supporter so game was great!!!!!

Mrs R – hope your AF sorts itself out soon hun.

Red – huge congrats on baby Red – also to Agora and Katrina

Bev – wont be too long till you’re a mummy.  How many weeks now?

Kizzy – how the dreaded 2WW.  What date do you test?

Lisa – hows the down regging going?

Lil/Lou/Junnie – hope you are all well.

Sarah – thinking of you hon.

Well not long till egg transfer.  Beanies will be out as we speak!!!  2 days and I will be PUPO.

Here we go again.

Speak soon

Love xxxxxx


----------



## lisag1995 (May 10, 2008)

quiet on here today!!  lisa25 how you getting on hun??

Lisa.x.x.x


----------



## LIL41 (Sep 15, 2007)

Morning girls, here's an updated list.   If I need to change anyone's details please let me know.   Has anyone heard anything about Sarah25?

Maz – Lily Nicole born 16/05/08, 7lb 7oz  
Agora – Molly born 05/08/08  
Katrinar – Logan born 13/08/08 , 7lb 1oz   
Red Admiral – Baby Red born 26/08/08, 7lb 8oz  
Helen – moved to Oxford 
Sarah25 –   Nov 07
Gayl –   Jan 09
Bev –   Feb 08
Weenster –   Mar 08
Whippet –   May 08 
Lisag1995 –    May 08
Maizie –   May 08
Junnie –   July 08
Kizzy – on 2WW  
Aiky – DR for FET  
Lil – waiting for FET
Lisa – waiting on ICSI
Lou – waiting on IVF
Mrs R – waiting for ICSI
Sarah1982 – waiting on FET
Emmypops – waiting on IVF
Tiggy – waiting on FET
Claire – waiting on IVF
Christine – waiting on FET
Janet  - waiting on IUI
Suzy – waiting on ICSI
Memma – waiting on IVF 
Lynne – waiting on test results
Tracy –
Carol – 

Lil xxx


----------



## Stars* (Sep 27, 2007)

Hey Lil, how are you? Not heard anything form Sarah25 for ages!!

Sarah, thinking of you today, hope you are ok . We are all here for you

Hi to everyone else, how is everyokne today? 

Im back at work today, the side effects are weel and truly here, i said last night too i dont feel very different, well im in bed for the back of 9 every night, losing ,my temper quickly and having hot flushes!! 

Lisa xxxx


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

good luck to Aiky for ET tomorrow!!!       

Lisa - when is your baseline scan? Good luck chick   

it must be our turn by now!


----------



## Stars* (Sep 27, 2007)

Hey Kizzy, still not had my date through yet, i think it will be a week on Mon, if i have not heard by the end of the week then ill give them a phone, ,thye never gave me a date last time either, dont see why they just dotn give oyu it when you phone up!! How are you? How is the 2ww going? This is your time!!      

Lisaxxxxx


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

2WW is ok - I'm off work so it helps - got the usual symptoms brought on by pessaries  

Feel more relaxed than normal - think its cos its last go - i thought I'd be more stressed but I'm not.

If it works - fabulous  , if it doesnt work - not the end of the world - and I wont have to EVER go thru treatment again!!  

Nothing I can do now, its up to nature!! and she can be a b**ch!!  

Good luck to you on this cycle - is it your 2nd?


----------



## Stars* (Sep 27, 2007)

Yeah its my 2nd go, i feel more relaxed about this one, think cos i know what to sort of expect.

Really hope this one works for you!         

You are right nature can be a b**ch at times!!!

Lisa xxxx


----------



## Aikybeats (Aug 14, 2007)

Hi girls

Hospital phoned.  Transfer tomorrow at 11.15am.  They defrosted one vial and all 4 are doing good.

Am same as Lisa and Kizzy - not as stressed out this time with knowing what happening. (mind you I'm not on the 2ww yet)lol.

Am going to chill tonight - great tele - BB and Secret Millionaire.

Taking Thursday off work then coming back then going to take from Wed 17th off (will be 14 days) until the Wednesday 24th - just to get my head around whatever is going to happen.

Sarah - thinking of you hun.

Speak soon  Ax


----------



## Mrs R (Nov 27, 2007)

aiky - all the best for ET & the next few weeks!


----------



## dakota (Feb 6, 2007)

New home this way.......http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=154917.0


----------

